# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Liikennelupajärjestelmä remonttiin

## LateZ

Linja-arpajaisten arvat jaettiin pian sotien jälkeen loppuun ja nyt parikymmentä vuotta niitä on katsottu. Kohta olisikin aika uusien liikennelupa-arpajaisten. Tai sitten pitää keksiä muuta.

Muilla aloilla harrastetaan nykyään kilpailua ja samaa tietä pitäisi linja-autoalankin seurata. Kumminkin osittain kyse on sellaisesta peruspalvelusta, että kertarysäyksellä ei liikennelupia pidä vapauttaa. Oma ajatukseni ensimmäisestä ja  ehkä viimeisestäkin vaiheesta tällä tiellä on:

Erikoispikavuorot eivät ole minkään sortin peruspalvelua. Vaihtoehtoja kulkumuotoa valitsevalle useiden satojen kilometrien matkoilla on paljon.  Kaikenlaisia Helsinki-Jyväskylä ym. erikoispikavuoroja pitäisi saada ajaa vapaasti. Vai mistä johtuu ettei vaikkapa Ouluun pääse Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Oulu ep-vuorolla halvalla taksalla? Varmaan tuokin jollekin firmalle kelpaisi. Samaten voisi sallia pienkalustolla ajettavan esimerkiksi  vanhusten suosiota tavoittelevia vuoroja, jotka noutavat Mikkelistä kotiovelta ja vievät siskon luo Espooseen.

Tavallisia pikavuoroja ei ole syytä vapauttaa liikenneluvista, mutta luvan voisi myöntää helpommin. Ainakin kaikenlaiset Lahteen, Saloon, H:linnaan ym. päättyvät vakiovuorot pitäisi saada jatkaa Helsinkiin liikennöitsijän niin halutessa.

Kaupunkien ympärillä ei saisi antaa runsaan tarjonnan estää uusien pidempien vuorojen luomista. Se, kenen vuoro mihinkin aikaan kulkee Hesasta Porvooseen ei saisi vaikuttaa siihen, jos joku yrittäjä haluaa ajaa Hesasta Porvoon kautta Loviisaan muuten järkevään aikaan. Otto- ja jättörajoitukset pois.

Se, mitä reittejä bussit ovat ennen menneet ja kuka niitä on ajanut, ei saa vaikuttaa siihen, kuka uusia vuoroja saa. Joukkoliikenneluvan pitää riittää ja saattaa vaikka Helsinki-Pori -välillä kaikki yritykset tasa-arvoiseen asemaan.

Lopputulos: Hyötyjä paljon, haittoja vähän. Hinnat laskevat. Kartellitilanne Helsinki-Porvoo -välillä ei mitenkään todellisuudessa vaikuta esimerkiksi jokakeskiviikkoisen Urjala-Toijala -bussin matkustajien asemaan, vaikka maaseutuliikenteellä tilannetta yritetäänkin ontuvasti perustella. Kovassa kilpailussa tarjontakin voi olla hyvää. Vaikkapa Pohjolan Liikenne pystyy silti houkuttelemaan asiakkaat hyvällä vuorotarjonnalla ostamaan juuri Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuoron kuukausilipun Salosta Turkuun.

Vuorokohtainen liikennelupa tarvitaan estämään pahimmat ylilyönnit. Ei lupia tarvitse samalle kellonlyömälle kumminkaan myöntää ja Kainuun korvessa kituvaa bussiliikenettä voi silti suojata.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö on laatimassa EU:n joukkoliikenteen palveluasetuksen perusteella uuden henkilöliikennettä koskevan lain. EU-asetus muuttaa puitteita sen verran paljon, että ainakaan ilman lainmuutosta ei pärjätä. Laki korvaa nykyisen lain luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä.

Asetuksen perusteella voidaan pitää todennäköisenä, että liikennelupajärjestelmästä nykymuodossaan luovutaan. 

Todennäköisimpänä voidaan pitää sitä, että paikallisen, jo nykyisin merkittävästi eri kautta (liikenteen ostot, seutu- ja kuntalipputuki ja matkakorvaukset) tuetun joukkoliikenteen järjestämisvastuu annetaan jonkinlaisille alueellisille viranomaisille, jotka jonkin käytännön mukaan kilpailuttavat liikennöinnin.

Pitäisin todennäköisenä, että itsekannattavalle kaukoliikenteelle tulee vain jonkinlainen ilmoitusjärjestelmä, johon ei liity nykyisenkaltaisia muun liikenteen rajoituksia. Nähdäkseni asetus tulee estämään sellaiset liikenneluvat, joihin liittyy liikenteen suojausta kilpailulta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> . Vaikkapa Pohjolan Liikenne pystyy silti houkuttelemaan asiakkaat hyvällä vuorotarjonnalla ostamaan juuri Pohjolan Liikenteen pikavuoron kuukausilipun Salosta Turkuun.


Tämä olisikin varsin mielenkiintoista. Pohjolan Liikennehän on osa VR Oy:tä, jolla on monopoli Suomen henkilöjunaliikenteeseen. VR Oy on kieltäytynyt ajamasta välillä Salo-Turku lähijunaliikennettä, jopa niin, että se ei ole kiinnostunut linjasta edes ostoliikenteenä.

Esittämäsi tilanne tarkoittaisi sitä, että VR Oy lähtisi panostamaan mittavasti liikenteeseen, joka sekä kilpailisi sen oman pikajunaliikenteen kanssa että korvaisi paikallisjunaliikennettä, jota se ei edes suostu ajamaan. 

Toki tällainen VR Oy:ltä on ennenkin luonnistunut.

----------


## LateZ

Otaksun Suomen kaupunkienväliseen liikenteeseen tulevan muutama maankattava systeemi, Expressbus yhtenä niistä. Halvimmat kotimaanmatkat löytää sitten netistä kunkin toimijan sivulta. Yhteydet ovat usein vaihdollisia. Matka.fi:n tyylisestä palvelusta löytää vastaavasti parhaat reitit, mutta hinnassa kärsii. Asiaa voi netissäkin tutkia vertaamalla vaikka Ruotsin junayhteyksiä ja hintoja vastaaviin Swebus-pikavuoroihin. Muualla maailmassa bussimatkustus on nimittäin junalla kulkemista halvempaa, meillä kalliimpaa (ei päde eräisiin maihin, joissa hidas juna kilpailee hinnalla nopean bussin kanssa).

Yhteisen lippujärjestelmän romuttuminen on yksi harmi. Nykyään MH:n lippujen hinta kun on käytännössä sama autosta ostetun kanssa. Lisäksi lippujen hinnoittelun muuttuminen lentoliikenteestä tai ulkomailta maaliikenteestäkin tutuksi systeemiksi, jossa joka lähdölle on oma muuttuva hinta ei ole pelkästään positiivinen asia. Nykyään kun viime tingassa pikavuoropysäkille kiiruhtavakin saa kuljettajalta saman hintaisen lipun ja vielä istumapaikankin hyvin harvinaisia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta. Ehkäpä alemmat lipun hinnat kompensoivat haitan ja toisaalta on muodikasta hoitaa kaikki tietokoneella.

----------


## deepthroat

> Pitäisin todennäköisenä, että itsekannattavalle kaukoliikenteelle tulee vain jonkinlainen ilmoitusjärjestelmä, johon ei liity nykyisenkaltaisia muun liikenteen rajoituksia. Nähdäkseni asetus tulee estämään sellaiset liikenneluvat, joihin liittyy liikenteen suojausta kilpailulta.


Tämähän sitten tarkoittaisi osittain siirtymistä 1920-30-luvun malliin, aikaan ennen liikennelupajärjestelmää, jolloin samalla reitillä saattoi olla kolme tai neljäkin toimijaa ja aikataulut sovitettiin niin että saatiin kilpailijalta kahmittua mahdollisimman paljon asiakkaita itselle...

----------


## LateZ

Siitähän koko hommassa on kyse, ettei ole mitään erityistä syytä rajoittaa kilpailua. Koulu- ja työmatkayhteydet samoinkuin asiointiyhteydet tullaan todennäköisesti nykyistä laajemmin tuottamaan tilaaja-tuottaja -mallia käyttäen. Pidemmillä matkoilla vaihtoehtona on usein juna ja lentokone sekä auton käyttö. Jonkin Helsinki-Jyväskylä tai Helsinki-Kuopio välillä voi matkustaja jo nykyään valita kulkuneuvojen välillä. Pikavuoroa Kuopioon voi vain vaivoin pitää peruspalveluna, jonka tuottamista yhteiskunnan pitää kontrolloida. 

Sosialismissa on puolensa. Automarkettien vetovoimaa voisi vähentää, jos tuotteisiin jo tehtaalla painettaisiin valtion määrämä hinta kunnon neuvostotyyliin. Kaupan saa laittaa toisen kaupan viereen ja kebab-pizzerioita ostarilla on usein useita. Jotenkin ymmärrän sen, jos yhteiskunnan tilaaman liikenteen kilpailijaksi YTV-alueella, Turussa ja Tampereella ei huolita yksityistä liikennettä. Tänään Helsingistä Jyväskylään ei mennyt yhtä ainoaa erikoispikavuoroa. Ajetuissa vuoroissa matka maksoi 38,40 euroa. Nykyinen täysi kartelli, jossa vanhatkin liikennöitsijät joutuvat vuosikausia kamppailemaan uuden reitin avaamiseksi ei palvele matkustajia.

Vaikka tilanne huononisi, ei kyse ole sen kummemmasta asiasta, kuin jostain pikatienvarren Citymarketista kaupan alalla. Hyväksymme sen, ettei Kesko ylläpidä kyläkauppoja Citymarketin voitoilla. Nykyinen systeemi linja-autoalalla on yksinkertaisesti oman aikansa elänyt.

----------


## deepthroat

No se Tilaaja-Tuottaja malli tunnetaan ainakin Tampereella Pilaaja Tunaroija mallina.. Eli kuvaa varsin hyvin miten tilajaaja osapuoli on jo ehtinyt torpedoimaan esim kaupunkiliikenteessä toimivia yhteyksiä rationalisoinnin nimissä ja hävittämään maksavia asiakkaita muille toimijoille. juu vapautetaan vaan kilpailu, mutta samalla kaikenlainen subventointi varsinki kunnallisilta ja valtiollisilta yrityksiltä on lopetettava. Mielenkiintoista seurata kuinka kauan esim. TaKL tai  HelBus tai Pohjolan Liikenne pyörivät ilman omistajatahojen eli veronmaksajien rahoitusta..

----------


## Miska

> No se Tilaaja-Tuottaja malli tunnetaan ainakin Tampereella Pilaaja Tunaroija mallina.. Eli kuvaa varsin hyvin miten tilajaaja osapuoli on jo ehtinyt torpedoimaan esim kaupunkiliikenteessä toimivia yhteyksiä rationalisoinnin nimissä ja hävittämään maksavia asiakkaita muille toimijoille.


Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla ihan konkreettisia esimerkkejä näistä tunaroinneista ja pilaamisista. Ja toki päin vastoin, miten asiat olisi pitäny toteuttaa.

----------


## moxu

Ei se, jos paikkakuntien A ja B väliselle matkalle on sovittu tietty kuljetustaksa, ole mitään varsinaista sosialismia. Se on terveen järjen käyttämistä. Määritellyt km-taksat sitäpaitsi ovat -ainakin minun kokemusteni perusteella- samat niin MH:n luukulla kuin bussissakin -erona ehkä joku kymmensenttinen, minkä Vainio aikanaan antoi pikavuorolipusta alennusta MH:oon ja pölhölään verrattuna Helsingin ja Turun välillä.

Sinällään yhteistariffijärjestelmää voisi kehittää vielä pidemmällekin. Sama lippu olisi käypä missä tahansa julkisessa kulkuvälineessä, joka määriteltyyn paikkaan kulkee, bussin lisäksi taajama- ja lähijunissa ja saariston yhteysaluksissa. Nopeissa junissakin se kelpaisi osamaksuna. Tämä kuitenkin lienee -ainakin raideliikenteen osalta- toiveajattelua, sen verran erillään VR muista toimijoista on...

----------


## LateZ

Tietty sovittu kuljetustaksa kahden paikkakunnan välille ei ole ainakaan laillista. Nyt se kierretään siten, että Matkahuollolla on erityinen lupa tähän hinnoitteluun. Siksipä kaikki firmat vain ovat vain sattumalta valinneet keskenään saman taksan. Periaatteessa sovittua kuljetustaksaa ei ole, vaan on sovittu ainoastaan Matkahuollon lippujen kelpaamisesta ja tuokaan sopimus ei ole liikennöitsijöiden välinen. Kyllähän tuosta jokainen näkee, että liikennöitsijät käyttävät järjestelmällisesti keskenään samaan taksaan eikä se perustu sattumaan.

Tuo systeemi yhdistettynä nykyiseen liikennelupajäjestelmään estää kilpailun alalla niin tehokkaasti, ettei se tule säilymään laillisena ikuisesti.

----------


## antti

Vai pitäis ikivanha hyväksi havaittu järjestelmä romuttaa. Joukkoliikenteen yksi kantavia ideoita on jatkuvuus, vanhin lähtöaika minkä tiedän Helsingistä, on 15:30 Kotkaan, oli jo vuonna 1929! Taksatkin ovat kuitenkin kohtuullisia ja matkustajan ennakoitavissa vaikka kartellisyytöksiä joku latelisikin.Tulee mieleen Tallinnan tai Tukholman taksien hinnoittelu, missä asiakasta huijataan parhaan mukaan. Jos pitkien linjojen luvat vapautettaisiin, niin siinä juhlisivat sellaiset firmat, millä takapuoli kestää sisäänajaa esimerkkinä Helsinki - Tampere -osuudella ensimmäisenä vuonna 15 tyhjää vuoroparia. Ja varmaan tulisi hintakilpailua ns. paremmille teille Ryanairin tai Easyjetin tyyliin, että kun varaa netissä 2 kuukautta etukäteen , niin pääsee eurolla ja kuskilta lippu ostettaessa maksaakin 40 euroa. Ja sitten useilla yhteysväleillä matkustaja olisi ihmeissään kulkeeko tänään aikataulussa mainostettu vuoro, vai joko se on mukautunut kilpailuun. Missä Euroopassa muuten liikennöinti on "vapaata", minä tiedän Englannin, missä Lontoon ulkopuolella riittää elinkeinoilmoitus ja Ruotsi ja Norja missä kaukovuoroihin nykyisin heltiää lupa helposti. Virossa myös myönnettiin maaseutulupia hyvin liberaalisti, seurauksena isojen yrittäjien juhlat.

----------


## LateZ

Vai että vaarana on isojen firmojen juhlat. Oma näkemykseni on lähinnä päinvastainen. Vuoden 1979 Turistissa mainitaan Helsingin ja Porvoon välisessä liikenteessä noin 15 liikennöitsijää. Uusimmassa Turistissa 5.

Nykyinen systeemi johtaa siihen, että kaikki jotenkin kannattavat linjat ovat uusille yrityksille mahdottomia saada. Sen sijaan linja-autofirmoja myytäessä varmasti hinta usein muodostuu liikenteestä eikä kalustosta. Usein kauppojen jälkeen suurin osa ostetusta kalustosta häviää liikenteestä hyvin äkkiä. Isojen firmojen juhlat vain paranevat, kun yrityskaupoilla vuosittain hyvää liikennettä keskitetään ja ainoa kilpailu koetaan joistain firman taloudelle merkityksettömistä ostoliikennevuoroista.

Linja-autoliikennöitsijöitä maassamme on kumminkin paljon.

Tässäpä kopio siitä, mitä olennaisin osin laki sanoo linjaluvan myöntämisestä.

_Liikennelupaa myönnettäessä on otettava huomioon ennen kaikkea liikennepalvelujen kysyntä sekä olemassa olevat liikennepalvelut, myös ostoliikenne, kuntien henkilöliikenteen järjestämistä koskevat tarpeet ja sen liikenteen taloudellisuus ja tarkoituksenmukaisuus, jonka harjoittamiseen lupaa haetaan._

Mihin tässä laissa perustuu se, että oikeus tarpeelliseksi katsottuun uuteen vuoroon on sillä liikennöitsijällä, joka ennenkin on kyseisellä välillä liikennöinyt?

----------


## TKK

Ruotsissa pikavuorotyyppisessä liikenteessä lippujen hinnat ovat selvästi alhaisempia kuin Suomessa. Siellä kilpailu näyttää toimivat matkustajan hyväksi.

----------


## deepthroat

> Ruotsissa pikavuorotyyppisessä liikenteessä lippujen hinnat ovat selvästi alhaisempia kuin Suomessa. Siellä kilpailu näyttää toimivat matkustajan hyväksi.


juu ja Ruotsissa pikavuoroliikennettä harjoittavat todella suuret yritykset ja yksiköt, kuten Veolia, Concordiabus yms.. pienillä muutamab auton toimijoilla ei ole mitään rahkeita lähteä kisaamaan esim. läänien välisistä pikavuoroista. Ja tähänhän meilläkin varmasti joudutaan, jos kaikki liikenne Ruotsin mallin mukaan kilpaillutetaan.

----------


## LateZ

Ei Ruotsin pikavuoroliikennettä ole kilpailutettu. Siellä saa vapaasti kilpailla. Laskin  äkkiä netistä Cityterminaalista Tukholmassa lähtevän 16 eri firman kotimaan pikavuoroja. Siinä eivät varmaankaan ole kaikki Ruotsin yksityiset bussivuorot vielä mukana.

Varmasti tärkeimmillä väleillä kilpailu suurten yritysten kanssa olisikin vaikeaa. Sen sijaan uusilla ideoilla pienemmätkin firmat voisivat saada osansa. Vaikkapa Hervanta-Helsinki muutaman kerran päivässä tai Hämeenlinna - Idänpää - Käikäälä - Harviala - Turenki - Helsinki.

----------


## linjsuun

> Yhteisen lippujärjestelmän romuttuminen on yksi harmi. Nykyään MH:n lippujen hinta kun on käytännössä sama autosta ostetun kanssa. 
> Ehkäpä alemmat lipun hinnat kompensoivat haitan ja toisaalta on muodikasta hoitaa kaikki tietokoneella.


Niin linja-autoliikenteessä ollaan menossa nimenomaan EY:n alueella lentoliikenteestä tuttuun "Open Skies" politiikkaan, jossa ilmoitus periaatteessa riittää. Lentoliikenteessä oli ennen tarkoin kahden mään väliset sopimukset jotka määrittelivät kuka saa liikennöidä ja milloin (käytännössä valiton yhitöt) ja monessa maassa politiikka toimi myös kotimaan liikenteen osalta. Myös lentoliikenteessä on ollut maailmanlaajuinen "yhteistariffijärjestelmä" mailiperustainen eli "km-tariffi" IATA:n valvomana ja ylläpitämänä (hyllystäni löytyy n 1500 sivuinen luettelo hintoja kaikkialle maailmassa vuodelta 1996). Kun ostit täyden hinnan turistiluokan lipun ostit itse asiassa tietyn määrän maileja. Esim. itse kävin kokouksessa Birminghamissa 1994, ja kun maanantailennot jossa olisin lentänyt henkilökuntalipuilla oli täynnä, nin valitsin sunnuntain, ja matkustin sitten nejällä eri koneella C-luokassa johon lippu oikeutti ja kolmella eri yhtiöllä, yhteensä 13 tuntia kiertäen keski-euroopan, ihan huvin vuoksi.

Nyt tätä järjestmää ei noudata kun perinteiset yhtiöt. Ryanair:it, Air Berlinit ja muut vastaavat eivät hyväksy IATA -interline ticketing järjestelmän lippuja. 
Eikä edes aina muutkaan. Internetin kautta ostettu e-ticket onkin tullut päivän avainsanaksi hyvässä ja huonossa. Johtuen erittäin tehokkaista kapasiteetin/tulonhankinnan valvonnan järejstelmistä eli "yieId management systems" niin näitä hoitavat Yield managerit hinnoittelevat sitten lennot päivittäin uusiksi tarjonann ja kysynnän perusteella. Tähän varmasti mennään myös linja-autoliikentteessä kauko- ja expresslikkenteen osalta (ajomestarit  PC.n eteen).

Mitä ostopalveluliikenteeseen tulee, tai YTV:een (joka on myös sitä), niin lentoliikenteessäkin on vastaava järjestelmä jo olemassa. Hyvä esimerkki on Ahvenanmaan maakuntahallinto joka kilpailutta Tukholma-Maarianhamina linjan muutaman vuoden välein. Vastaava löytyy muualtakin EY:n aluelleta, johon lisäksi voi saada vielä EY -aluetukeakin!

Ja vapaa kilpailu löytyy jo merenkulusta. Helsinki -Tallinna välillä on monta yrittäjää, ja väliä on pidettävä suurimmalta osin reittiliikenteenä, tai oikeastaan joukkoliikenteenä. Yhtenä ersimerkkinä siitä on että 10.000 Tallinannalueen asuaksta käy viikkottain (siis yleensä jääden viikoksi) töihin Helsingin seudulla. Se on jo seudullisesti suuri lukumäärä.

----------


## kuukanko

Palvelusopimusasetuksen perusteella Suomessa uusien bussiliikenteen linjaliikennelupien myöntäminen päättyy 3.12.2009.

Lisää tietoa löytyy LVM:n hallitusneuvos Mikael Nybergin eilen Paikallisliikenneliiton vuosikokousseminaarissa pitämästä esityksestä.

----------


## LateZ

Ilmeisesti muutoksia on tulossa, vanhanmallisten liikennelupien myöntäminen kai on aikomus lopettaa. Mitä tilalle tulee? Asiaa paremmin tuntevat voisivat kertoa, missä mennään. EU kai vaatii jotain kilpailua. Mitä unionin vaatimusten mukaan on tehtävä ja mitä suunnitellaan tehtävän?

Jotta vastaukset olisivat konkreettisempia, laitan esimerkeiksi muutaman bussivuoron, joiden tulevaisuutta voisi arvailla (kuka maksaa liikenteen, kuka tekee aikataulut, kuka saa lipputulot, mikä kilpailutilanne on). 

Helsinki-Kotka erikoispikavuoro
Helsinki-Porvoo-Pernaja-Loviisa-Pyhtää-Kotka vakiovuoro
Helsinki-Söderkulla-Porvoo vakiovuoro
Porvoo-Pornainen vakiovuoro
Porvoon keskusta - Porvoon sairaala, paikallisliikenteen numerolinja

----------


## Miska

Mulla ei ole asiasta mitään tarkempaa tietoa, mutta maakuntarajat ylittävän pikavuoroliikenteen ja kaupunkien/kaupunkiseutujen paikallisliikenteen osalta asia lienee hahmottunut sellaiseksi, että pikavuoroliikenne vapautuu samaan suuntaan kuin Ruotsissa ja paikallisliikenteestä vastaa (seutu)kunnallinen tilaaja-tuottaja. Maaseudun vakiovuoroliikenteen, erityisesti tuollaisten pitkien vuorojen kuten Kotka - Helsinki kohdalla tilanne lienee mutkikkaampi.

----------


## kemkim

> pikavuoroliikenne vapautuu samaan suuntaan kuin Ruotsissa


Millainen järjestelmä on Ruotsissa? Jonkinlaista kontrollia on varmasti hyvä olla sen kannalta, ettei olisi pian kahta Helsinki-Tampere -pikavuoroa, joista toinen lähtee 8:00 ja toinen 8:05. Seuraavana vuonna 8:05 lähtö siirrettäisiin 7:55, jotta se ehtisi kahmia 8:00 matkustajat. Ja pian taas sama juttu. Kohta kummatkin vuorot menisivät nurin, mutta toisaalta joku näkisi tässä taas markkinaraon ja perustaisi uuden vuoron.

En kyllä kannata liian jähmeääkään järjestelmää, jossa Helsingistä maalle lähtevien suorien vuorojen perustaminen on kinkkistä, kun olemassa on jo kolmen vaihdon ja tuntien odotuksen yhteys ja halutaan suojella näiden vuorojen liikennöitsijöitä, vaikka kukaan tuskin tuollaista vuoroyhdistelmää viitsisi käyttää. Vrt Turku-Oulu. Jos joku ketterä pikkuyritys keksisi perustaa hyviä uusia reittejä, niin sallia voisi näiden samojen reittien liikennöinnin muille firmoille eri aikoina, mutta ei tarkoituksellista kiusantekoa muutamien minuuttien aikataulueroilla.

----------


## Eräs...

> juu vapautetaan vaan kilpailu, mutta samalla kaikenlainen subventointi varsinki kunnallisilta ja valtiollisilta yrityksiltä on lopetettava. Mielenkiintoista seurata kuinka kauan esim. TaKL tai  HelBus tai Pohjolan Liikenne pyörivät ilman omistajatahojen eli veronmaksajien rahoitusta..


Subventoivatko veronmaksajat myös Pohjolan Liikennettä?

----------


## Resiina

> Subventoivatko veronmaksajat myös Pohjolan Liikennettä?


Pohjolan liikenne on VR:n tytäryhtiö.

----------


## LateZ

Edellä mainitusta LVM:n hallitusneuvos Mikael Nybergin Paikallisliikenneliiton vuosikokousseminaarissa pitämässä esityksessä puhutaan konsessiomallista keskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen hoidossa. Ennenkin olen kuullut jotain tuosta, mutta en oikein ymmärrä, mitä se tarkoittaa. Malli kuulostaa varsin samankaltaiselta kuin nykyään monissa kaupungeissa, joiden paikallisliikenteestä vastaa yksi liikennöitsijä. Kuinka tuossa mallissa kilpailutus toimii? Kuinka pitkiä sopimuksia kerrallaan tehdään?

Mitä sitten ensi vuoden lopussa tapahtuu kun lupia ei enää myönnetä. Käynnistyykö mahdollinen vapaa kilpailu kaukoliikenteessä vasta, kun kaikki vanhat luvat ovat umpeutuneet? Myönnetäänkö umpeutuville luville kuitenkin jonkinlainen jatkoaika johonkin päivämäärään asti? 

Luvanvarainen linja-autoliikenne on yleisesti vähemmän kiinnostava aihe. Päättäjiin monenlainen lobbaus saattaa upota aika hyvin, koska varsinaista asiantuntemusta ei ole. Vähän pelottaa, että siirrytään ojasta allikkoon.

----------


## kuukanko

> Malli kuulostaa varsin samankaltaiselta kuin nykyään monissa kaupungeissa, joiden paikallisliikenteestä vastaa yksi liikennöitsijä. Kuinka tuossa mallissa kilpailutus toimii? Kuinka pitkiä sopimuksia kerrallaan tehdään?


Käsittääkseni konsessiomallista on tulossa jonkinlainen nettokustannuskilpailutuksen variantti. Konsessiomallissa koko kaupungin/kaupunkiseudun liikenne kilpailutetaan yhtenä pakettina ja liikennöitsijä saa itse suunnitella liikenteen, kaupunki(seutu) määrittelee vain vaatimukset yleisellä tasolla. Ulkomailla tämän tyylisissä sopimuksissa sopimukset ovat yleensä suhteellisen pitkiä, 10 - 15 vuotta. Täällä asia selvinnee vasta tarkemmin sitten, kun uuden henkilöliikennelain valmistelu on edennyt pidemmälle.




> Käynnistyykö mahdollinen vapaa kilpailu kaukoliikenteessä vasta, kun kaikki vanhat luvat ovat umpeutuneet?


Jos tarveharkinta ja haittaamiskielto loppuu välittömästi joulukuussa 2009, niin eiköhän kilpailu ala saman tien.

----------


## deepthroat

Eli siis käytännössähän tilanne tulee olemaan, kuten linja-autoliikenteen alkuaikoina. Kannattaville reiteille kaukoliikenteessä änkeää kaikki kynnelle kykenevät noukkimaan kultahippuja. Esim Tampere-Helsinki , sekä Turku-Helsinki väliä aletaan liikennöidä ns. ruuhka-aikoina jumalattoman tiheillä aikatauluilla. Omaa lähtöä venytellään, että kilpailijan matkustajatkin eksyisivät kyytiin. Kiva katsella, kun esimerkiksi Leo Lähteenmäki ja Luopioisten Linja tempaisevat kimppavuoron Tampere-Helsinki välille uudenkarhealla kalustollaan, kuten myös Mynäliikenne Turusta Helsinkiin Myllymäen kuljetuksen kanssa. Eli tämähän se vissiin on ollutkin valtiovallan tavoite, eli romahduttaa kaukoliikenteen linja-autoliikenteen tason ja ajaa matkustajat kiskoille.

----------


## Eräs...

> Pohjolan liikenne on VR:n tytäryhtiö.


Juu, tiedetään - mutta tuo nyt ei ollut vastaus kysymykseeni. Pohjolan Liikenne on myös osakeyhtiö (itse asiassa useita eri osakeyhtiöitä), joten mahdollisen tuen tulisi selvitä tilinpäätöksestä...

----------


## kemkim

> Eli tämähän se vissiin on ollutkin valtiovallan tavoite, eli romahduttaa kaukoliikenteen linja-autoliikenteen tason ja ajaa matkustajat kiskoille.


Noh noh, eipäs maalailla vielä piruja seinille  :Smile:  Eipä siinä mitään häviä. Pikavuoroliikenteen reittejä ajavat usein junatkin, joten vaihtoehto on olemassa. Koululaisliikenne taas hoidetaan aina jollain tavalla ja samaan yhteyteen on järkevää ottaa muitakin kyytiläisiä. 

Kaukoliikenne ei ole suuremmin juhlinut viime aikoina ja matkustajamäärät ovat hiljalleen tippuneet. Uudistuksia ei ole tehty pitkiin aikoihin, uusien yrittäjien on ollut vaikea tulla mukaan parantamaan palvelua, kun vanhat ovat pitäneet kiinni omista reviireistään. Ehkäpä tällainen radikaali uudistus voisi olla piristäväkin juttu. Katsokaamme miten käy. Jos homma ei toimi, niin tilaaja-tuottajamalli olisi yksi vaihtoehto, jota voisi kokeilla. 

Länstrafik-mallia ennen aiotaan nähtävästi kokeilla itsekannattavan liikenteen mallia, jolloin ei tarvitsisi laittaa niin paljoa julkista rahaa peliin ja ketterät pienet yhtiöt voisivat kehitellä kenties nerokkaitakin ratkaisuja bussiliikenteeseen.

----------


## LateZ

Kuvittelen Paunulla olevan Helsingistä Tampereella samoinkuin EB-liikennöitsijöillä Helsingistä Turkuun vahvan tuotteen. Kilpailua tulee, mutten oikein usko sen pidemmän päälle kovin kannattavan eikä edes kiinnostavan monia liikennöitsijöitä. Uutena saattaa tulla Helsinki-Kokkola ja Helsinki-Keuruu -vuorojen kaltaista liikennettä kun otto- ja jättörajoituksista luovutaan.  Yksi mahdollisuus pienille yrityksille on myös tarjota täsmävuoroja, jotka kuljettavat isosta kaupunginosista kysytyimpään aikaan väkeä suoraan Helsinkiin kierrellen hieman ensin vakiona ja sitten ajaen superpikana moottoritietä suoraan pääkaupunkiin. Vaikkapa H:linna - Katuma - Harviala - Turenki - Tervakoski - MT - Helsinki tulee mieleen.

Tuntuisi luontevalta, että suuret pikavuoroliikennöitsijät Koiviston Auto ja ExpressBus-yhteenliittymä pyrkisivät kumpikin laajentumaan toistensa alueille ja luomaan oman, maan kattavan pikalinjaverkon. Tuskin pienet yritykset uhkaavat vakavasti, jos ne tuovat muutamia vuoroja kilpailuimmille väleille, mutteivät pysty tarjoamaan kunnon tarjontaa. 

Tarttumalla oivaltavasti siihen liikenteeseen, joka isoja ei kiinnosta, tai joka erilaisista muuhun liikenteeseen liittyvistä syistä ei ole toistaiseksi ollut mahdollista, voi maahamme muodostua kokonaan uusia linjoja. Runsaan viikonloppumatkustuksen vuoksi voi tulla uusia PSS-vuoroja monellekin välille, joiden kulkeminen aiemmin on ollut vaivan takana. Esimerkkejä on helppo löytää. On välejä, joilla bussit eivät kulje sen takia, ettei joskus aikanaan ole satuttu reittiä avaamaan. Ihan hyvin voisivat nykyäänkin olla normaaleja linjoja.

Siitä vaan aloittamaan heti kun se on mahdollista:

Tampere-Forssa-Somero-Salo
Uusikaupunki-Huittinen-Tampere
Tampere-Jyväskylä-Kuopio
Salo-Somero-Forssa-Hämeenlinna-Padasjoki-Jämsä-Jyväskylä
Turku-Salo-Lohja-Hyvinkää-Mäntsälä-Orimattila-Kouvola
Porvoo-Mäntsälä-Hyvinkää-H:linna-Tampere

Näitähän löytyy. Jos pakettihomma säilyy entisellään, suorat ja nopeat yhteydet saavat sitäkin kautta lisätuloa ja parantavat palvelua sielläkin. Paketin siirtokuormaus on hankalampaa kuin kävelevän ihmismassan.

----------


## kemkim

> Tampere-Forssa-Somero-Salo
> Uusikaupunki-Huittinen-Tampere
> Tampere-Jyväskylä-Kuopio
> Salo-Somero-Forssa-Hämeenlinna-Padasjoki-Jämsä-Jyväskylä
> Turku-Salo-Lohja-Hyvinkää-Mäntsälä-Orimattila-Kouvola
> Porvoo-Mäntsälä-Hyvinkää-H:linna-Tampere


On ihme, ettei näitä kohtuullisen isojen kaupunkien välisiä vuoroja ole nykyään, kun vuoroja on monilla hiljaisemmillakin väleillä. Onko kyse linja-autoyhtiöiden kehittymishalujen puutteesta, nykyisen järjestelmän jäykkyydestä vai mikä tässä on?

----------


## LateZ

Jokainen liikennöitsijän oman liikennöintialueen ulkopuolelle suunniteltu vuoro loukkaa yleensä jonkin toisen liikennöitsijän oikeuksia. Siispä helpointa on olla myöntämättä lupaa. Kaikenlaisia kokeiluja on ollut, mutta vuorot on sijoitettava muuhun kuin korkeimman kysynnän aikaan, jolloin jostain jonnekin menee joskus kuitenkin joku vuoro, jota enemmänkin teoriassa tulisi loukattua. Aivan uudelle liikenteelle riesana ovat raskaat otto- ja jättörajoitukset, jolloin kannattavuuteen pääseminen on hyvin hankalaa. 

Ainoastaan yhteistyöllä saadaan nykyään uutta aikaiseksi. Helsinki-J:kylä-Oulu, samoinkuin kai H:ki-Rovaniemi -vuoro ainakin osin tai Helsinki-Seinäjoki-Kokkola on saatu muodostettua vanhoja vuoroja yhdistelemällä. Yhteistyö ja tulonjako aina ei suinkaan ole helppoa. Vain tuollaisen tahtotilan vallitessa voidaan luoda jotakin uutta kenenkään siitä liiaksi loukkaantumatta.

Maasta löytyy paljon suoria, linja-autoliikenteen kultakauden jälkeen avattuja kantateitä. Autoja kulkee paljon, muihin teihin ero löytyy siitä, ettei suoraa yhteyttä hyödyntäviä busseja ole. Ei ole ettei kukaan loukkaannu. Taisipa eräs suurimmista liikennöitsijöistä jo Kouvola-Turku viikonloppupikavuorolle anoa lupaa, juuri huolellisesti suuniteltuna olemassaolevat reitit kierrellen. Ei herunut lupaa. Syynä joko olemattoman liikenteen loukkaantuminen tai liikennetarpeen puuttuminen. Vaikkapa kaupan alalla tilanne tarkoittaisi sitä, ettei uudelle asuinalueelle saisi avata myymälää. Joko loukattaisiin naapurilähiön kauppaa tai sitten viranomainen muitta mutkitta tietäisi, ettei kauppa tulisi menestymään ja katsoisi suoraan järkevimmäksi olla kaupatta.

Jo nyt kulkuneuvojen välillä on kilpailua. Linja-autojen varsinaista kaukoliikennettä ei mielestäni mitenkään voi ajatella paikallisempaan liikenteeseen verrattavana peruspalveluna, jota tulisi erityisesti säännellä. Ainakin sääntelyn piiriin tulisi asettaa sitten muukin kotimaan kaukoliikenne (juna, lentokone) ja vaikkapa ympäristökuormituksen perusteella laskea, mikä kulkuneuvo on milläkin välillä otollisin ja sitten perua muitten liikennöintioikeus.

Raahesta Ouluun lähtee aamuisin reilussa tunnissa matkan taittava pikavuoro. Se ei saa ottaa matkustajia Raahesta, vaan on mentävä 30 minuuttia hitaammalla vakiovuorolla. Tästä siis kiitos viranomaisille. Voisi ainakin olla aika muuttaa tuon tarveharkinnan perusteita. Mikään laki tai asetus ei anna yksiselitteisiä ohjeita. Veikkaan vahvasti, että lääninhallituksessa halutaan mennä yli siitä, missä aita on matalin. Kun tätä koko linja-autoliikenteen auringonlaskun ajan vallinnutta systeemiä pönkitetään loppuun saakka, ei kukaan tule vihaiseksi. Matkustajat eivät tiedä paremmasta ja vaikenevat.

Yhteenvetona vielä: Nykyhomma on vähän tyhmä, mutta juuri ketään ei kiinnosta ja juuri kukaan ei ymmärrä asiasta juuri mitään. Hieman pelolla täytyy suhtautua tulevaisuuteen. Liikennöitsijöiden ja heidän kerhonsa lobbaus yhdessä EU-säädösten kanssa tuo pahimmassa tapauksessa aika erikoisen lopputuloksen.

----------


## kemkim

> Kun tätä koko linja-autoliikenteen auringonlaskun ajan vallinnutta systeemiä pönkitetään loppuun saakka, ei kukaan tule vihaiseksi. Matkustajat eivät tiedä paremmasta ja vaikenevat.
> 
> Yhteenvetona vielä: Nykyhomma on vähän tyhmä, mutta juuri ketään ei kiinnosta ja juuri kukaan ei ymmärrä asiasta juuri mitään. Hieman pelolla täytyy suhtautua tulevaisuuteen. Liikennöitsijöiden ja heidän kerhonsa lobbaus yhdessä EU-säädösten kanssa tuo pahimmassa tapauksessa aika erikoisen lopputuloksen.


Tuohan selittääkin sen, miksi linja-autopuolen järjestelyt vaikuttavat niin ihmeellisiltä kaukoliikenteessä. Pikemminkin täytyy ihmetellä, kuinka hyvin bussit silti ovat onnistuneet pitämään kiinni matkustajistaan, vaikka järjestelmä on kehno. Alamäki on kuitenkin käynnissä ja nyt onkin näytön paikka saada jotain aikaan. 

Bussiliikenne on pieni, huonosti kannattava bisnes ja suurimmatkaan yhtiöt eivät ole kovin isoja. Ilmastonmuutoksen ehkäiseminen on kuitenkin niin suuri asia, että nollatuloksella pyörivien vanhan koulukunnan yrittäjien ääntä ei tule kuunnella liikoja. Eivät he edes omaa etuaan aja siinä muutosvastarinnassa, ilman parannuksia heidän liiketoimintansa kuivuu kasaan ennen pitkää. Sitäkö he haluavat? Että koko maa on pian yhtä Koiviston Autoa ja vuoroja napsitaan pois sieltä täältä? 

Itse asiassa voisi olla kätevää, jos koko maassa olisi yhden firman monopoli, sillä se voisi perustaa uusia reittejä mielensä mukaan ja tämä voisi jopa palvellakin ihmisiä. Hintoja eivät voisi korottaa mahdottomiksi, sillä kilpailua on muiden kulkupelien kansnsa ja haluavat matkustajia saadakseen lisää voittoa. Nykyinen riitaisten pikkufirmojen systeemi on aikansa elänyt. Toivottavasti vapauttavat vaikka sitten koko touhun silloin 2009.

Täytyypä heittää tähän oma idea mukaan. Tämä on ehkä joskus ollutkin täällä tai jossain muualla, ehkä ministeriön papereissa. Homman nimi olisi se, että julkinen valta ostaisi peruspalveluliikenteen tilaaja-tuottajamallilla. Tätä täydentämään saisivat tulla vapaasti mitkä yhtiöt tahansa, mutta yhteiseen lippusysteemiin olisi kuuluttava. Lippujen perushinta olisi määritelty Matkahuollossa tms. ja seutuliput kävisivät busseissa. Seutuliput (=vyöhykeliput, vyöhykkeitä voisi yhdistellä tarpeen mukaan) olisivat ihmisille edullisia, julkinen valta maksaisi yrityksille nousijoiden mukaan. Yritysten kannattaisi tällöin tarjota niin hyvää palvelua, että nousijoita olisi mahdollisimman paljon. Ellei yksi yritys tarjoa sopivaa vuoroa, joku toinen voisi sen tehdä, jos näkisi siinä potentiaalia. Matkustajista seutulippujen perusteella maksettava korvaus ei nousisi suorana viivana, vaan mitä enemmän matkustajakorvauksia tulisi, korvauksen määrä matkustajaa kohtaan pienenisi pikku hiljaa, ei kuitenkaan liikaa. Näin hillittäisiin julkisen vallan menoja. Mitäs mieltä olette tästä nykyiseen malliin verrattuna?

----------


## deepthroat

> On ihme, ettei näitä kohtuullisen isojen kaupunkien välisiä vuoroja ole nykyään, kun vuoroja on monilla hiljaisemmillakin väleillä. Onko kyse linja-autoyhtiöiden kehittymishalujen puutteesta, nykyisen järjestelmän jäykkyydestä vai mikä tässä on?


Aikanaan Paunu haki Vainion Liikenteen kanssa
kimppavuoroa juuri tuolle ensinmainitulle Tampere-Forssa-Salo välille, mutta ei sitä saanut käsittääkseni ko.välillä pätkittäin liikkuvien vakiovuoroja ajavien yritysten vastustuksen vuoksi. Varsinkin Forssan salon väli oli ollut kipeä paikka. Montaa muutakin pikavuororeittiä on yritelty aloittaa, kuten esim Hämeenlinna-Padasjoki-Jämsä-Jyväskylä välille, mutta lupia ei ole herunut.

----------


## kemkim

Näitä reittejä voisi myös kokeilla, kun liikenneluvat vapautuvat:
*Pori-Tampere-Lahti-Kouvola-Lappeenranta-Imatra-Savonlinna
*Pori-Tampere-Lahti-Mikkeli-Savonlinna
*Pori-Tampere-Hämeenlinna-Hyvinkää-Mäntsälä-Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka
*Helsinki-Nummela-Somero-Loimaa-Eura-Rauma (tai Loimaa-Huittinen-Pori)
*Vaasa-Jyväskylä-Mikkeli-Lappeenranta-Imatra
*Vaasa-Tampere-Lahti-Kouvola-Lappeenranta
*Vaasa-Kokkola-Kajaani
*Kokkola-Kuopio-Joensuu
*Kokkola-Jyväskylä-Kouvola-Kotka
*Kajaani-Kuusamo-(Kemijärvi)-Rovaniemi
*Imatra-Lappeenranta-Mikkeli-Varkaus-Kuopio
*Turku-Salo-Lohja-Hyvinkää-Mäntsälä-Porvoo-Loviisa-Kotka-Lappeenranta-Imatra-Joensuu
*Turku-Hämeenlinna-Lahti-(Kouvola)-Mikkeli

Pitkiä reittejä, jotka tarjoavat lukemattomien paikkojen välillä vaihdottomia yhteyksiä. Joita käyttäisivät kaupunkien välillä lyhyitä reittejä matkustavat ja pitkillä matkoilla vaihdottomia yhteyksiä arvostavat. Kaupunkien välisiä lyhyitä reittejä palveltaisiin lisäksi tarpeen mukaan lisävuoroilla. Samaa väliä, esimerkiksi Tampere-Lahti voisivat ajaa monet pitkät eri reittejä muutoin ajavat vuorot, niin tarjonta olisi monipuolista.

----------


## ultrix

> Koko liikennelupajärjestelmä nykymuodossa on aivan pimeä. Sinänsä laki ei aseta juuri vaatimuksia ja  niidenkin tulkinta on hyvin tapauskohtaista. Silti homma menee ihan kuin vuonna -72.
> 
> Sääli, että luvanvaraisen henkilöliikenteen yhteiskunnallinen kokonaismerkitys on painunut niin nollatasolle, että viranomaisten omaksuma "tehdään niinkuin ennenkin"  -asenne saa bussifirmojen klubin lobbaamana edelleen täyden yleisen hyväksynnän.


Onneksi on enää 331 päivää siihen, että päästään tarveharkintaisesta linjaliikennelupajärjestelmästä eroon.

----------


## kemkim

> Sääli, että luvanvaraisen henkilöliikenteen yhteiskunnallinen kokonaismerkitys on painunut niin nollatasolle, että viranomaisten omaksuma "tehdään niinkuin ennenkin"  -asenne saa bussifirmojen klubin lobbaamana edelleen täyden yleisen hyväksynnän.


Aivan näin! Bussiyhtiöiden omistajina olevat vanhat miehet eivät näe yhteiskunnan muuttumista ja pitävät kynsin hampain kiinni 1950-luvulta peräisin olevista toimintatavoistaan. Sitten ihmetellään matkustajamäärien vähenemistä, mutta ei kuitenkaan haluta mitään uudistuksia, vaan lisää tukiaisia valtiolta ja jos ei saada, niin lopetetaan reittejä. Ketään ei kiinnosta tämä kuvio, koska käyttäjät ovat pääosin koululaisia vakiovuorojen osalta ja pitkämatkalaisilla vaihtoehtona on kyydin pyytäminen tuttavilta tai junaliikenne. Yleinen keskustelu keskittyykin pitkälle tuohon junaliikenteeseen, jossa nostetaan esille pieniäkin muutoksia lipunhinnoissa, reiteissä tai aikatauluissa. Sen sijaan bussien pika- ja vakiovuoroliikennettä koskevat isotkaan muutokset eivät herätä mielenkiintoa. Ilmeisesti kaukobusseja pidetään lasten, opiskelijoiden, eläkeläisten ja köyhien kulkuvälineenä, mutta juna sopii, ainakin joskus, tavalliselle keskiluokkaiselle ihmisellekin.

Bussifirmat tuntuvat suhtautuvan tulevaan uudistukseen vastahakoisesti. Vanhat tutut kuviot menevät uusiksi. Tutulle tontille ei haluttaisi uusia pelaajia, vaan olla kuten aina ennenkin, vähän muita yhtiöitä kyräillen, mutta tuttukin vastapeluri parempi kuin vieras. Helsinki-Porvoo -väli esimerkkinä. Reitillä operoivat ainakin Savonlinja, Koiviston Auto, Pukkilan Liikenne, Hostikka ja Pohjolan Liikenne. Vaikka välillä on jo viisi firmaa, niin uusia liikennöitsijöitä pidetään uhkana. Mitä se muuttaa, vaikka viiden sijasta olisi kymmenen yhtiötä? Tuskinpa koko liikenne muuttuu sellaiseksi, että aamu 8:lta on 10 lähtöä tunnin sisällä, päivällä ei yhtään ja paluusuunnassa kello 16:lta 10 lähtöä. Kyllä joku yhtiö näkee markkinaraon päivä- ja iltaliikenteessäkin ja perustaa realistisin välein kulkevia vuoroja. 

Suomessa on vielä etuna, että meillä on vahva Matkahuollon järjestelmä. Siihen varmaankin uudetkin tulokkaat liittyvät, jotta heille kelpaavat samat liput kuin muuallekin. Tällöin uudet vuorot näkyvät Matkahuollon tietojärjestelmissä ja kaikki vuorot saa samasta lähteestä. Tällaisia koko valtakunnallisen kaukoliikenteen aikataulu- ja lippujärjestelmiä ei taida olla kovin monessa maassa, vai tiedättekö te?

----------


## Samppa

> Suomessa on vielä etuna, että meillä on vahva Matkahuollon järjestelmä. Siihen varmaankin uudetkin tulokkaat liittyvät, jotta heille kelpaavat samat liput kuin muuallekin. Tällöin uudet vuorot näkyvät Matkahuollon tietojärjestelmissä ja kaikki vuorot saa samasta lähteestä. Tällaisia koko valtakunnallisen kaukoliikenteen aikataulu- ja lippujärjestelmiä ei taida olla kovin monessa maassa, vai tiedättekö te?


Matkahuollon taitaa omistaa Linja-autoliitto. Uusille tulokkaille Linja-autoliiton jäsenmaksu voi olla iso kynnys.

----------


## Miska

> Matkahuollon taitaa omistaa Linja-autoliitto. Uusille tulokkaille Linja-autoliiton jäsenmaksu voi olla iso kynnys.


Matkahuollon kanssa voi kuitenkin tehdä palvelusopimuksen, vaikkei LAL:n jäseneksi liittyisikään.

----------


## Samppa

> Aivan näin! Bussiyhtiöiden omistajina olevat vanhat miehet eivät näe yhteiskunnan muuttumista ja pitävät kynsin hampain kiinni 1950-luvulta peräisin olevista toimintatavoistaan. Sitten ihmetellään matkustajamäärien vähenemistä, mutta ei kuitenkaan haluta mitään uudistuksia... 
> 
> Suomessa on vielä etuna, että meillä on vahva Matkahuollon järjestelmä. Siihen varmaankin uudetkin tulokkaat liittyvät, jotta heille kelpaavat samat liput kuin muuallekin. Tällöin uudet vuorot näkyvät Matkahuollon tietojärjestelmissä ja kaikki vuorot saa samasta lähteestä. Tällaisia koko valtakunnallisen kaukoliikenteen aikataulu- ja lippujärjestelmiä ei taida olla kovin monessa maassa, vai tiedättekö te?


Tarkoitin myös tätä ristiriitaa kemkimin viestissä. Samat vanhat miehet bussiyhtiöiden omistajina (ja päättäjinä linja-autoliitossa) ovat olleet luomassa ja ylläpitämässä kemkimin syystäkin kehumaa Matkahuollon järjestelmää.

----------


## LateZ

> Onneksi on enää 331 päivää siihen, että päästään tarveharkintaisesta linjaliikennelupajärjestelmästä eroon.


Eipä vaan ole vielä juuri mitään kuulunut siitä, mitä sen jälkeen tapahtuu. Taitaa siirtymäaika olla varsin pitkä. Osa kunnista ilmeisesti muodostaa naapureidensa kanssa alueellisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen, joka sitten järjestää liikenteen. Siellä. missä kunnat eivät ole innostuneita, kaiketi lääninhallitus alkaa hoitaa seudullisen liikenteen. Luulen lopputuloksena olevan nykytason säilyttämisen ja joidenkin palvelutasopuuteitten paikkaamisen. Tuskinpa yhteiskunnalta kauheita rahoja löytyy.

Mitään en ole kuullut siitä, miten varsinainen kaukoliikenne aiotaan liittää seutuliikenteeseen. Niin monella välillä etenkin hiljaisen ajan liikenne on nykyisin täysin pikavuoroliikenteen varassa, etten usko voitavan luoda päällekkäistä lähiliikennetarjontaa kovinkaan äkkiä. Kelpaako seutulippu sitten pikavuorossa ja saako niillä edes matkustaa Rengosta Hämeenlinnaan tai Kangasalta Pälkäneelle?

----------


## kemkim

> Tarkoitin myös tätä ristiriitaa kemkimin viestissä. Samat vanhat miehet bussiyhtiöiden omistajina (ja päättäjinä linja-autoliitossa) ovat olleet luomassa ja ylläpitämässä kemkimin syystäkin kehumaa Matkahuollon järjestelmää.


Eihän mikään ole mustavalkoista. Kokeneisuudesta on etuakin monessa mielessä. Ikävä kyllä pitkäaikainen alalla toimiminen on johtanut myös muutosvastarintaan ja kyvyttömyyteen uudistua. Uudet toimijat voisivat saada aikaan paineen myös vanhoille yrityksille uudistaa toimintaansa. Matkahuollon syntymisen näen käytännön pakkona: on ollut tarve yhdistää voimia alalla, jossa valtaosa toimijoista on ollut pieniä ei-ammattimaisesti toimivia yrityksiä. Jatkossa tilanne on eri, jos suuret monikansalliset yritykset rantautuvat tänne maahamme. Tätä tilannetta ei ole aiemmin ollut. Jos monikansallisten paine käy tarpeeksi suureksi ja nämä eivät kuulu liittoumiin, kuten ExpressBusiin tai Matkahuoltoon, se voi johtaa näiden liittoutumien heikentymiseen ja ehkä purkautumiseenkin. Tämä olisi haitaksi bussialalle, enkä usko siihen olevan varaa.




> Mitään en ole kuullut siitä, miten varsinainen kaukoliikenne aiotaan liittää seutuliikenteeseen. Niin monella välillä etenkin hiljaisen ajan liikenne on nykyisin täysin pikavuoroliikenteen varassa, etten usko voitavan luoda päällekkäistä lähiliikennetarjontaa kovinkaan äkkiä. Kelpaako seutulippu sitten pikavuorossa ja saako niillä edes matkustaa Rengosta Hämeenlinnaan tai Kangasalta Pälkäneelle?


Eiköhän se seutulippu käy, jos pikavuorolisämaksun maksaa? Monin paikoin voitaisiin pikavuorot säilyttää samalla reitillä kuin ennenkin, mutta muuttaa vakiovuoroiksi. Tällöin käyttöön saataisiin enemmän pysäkkejä. Pikavuorot kun eivät useinkaan junan kanssa voi kilpailla, niin saisivat palvella sitten sitäkin paremmin. Aikataulut olisi saatava jokaiselle pikavuoropysäkille, jotta ihmiset tietäisivät, että se pysäkki edes on linjaliikenteen piirissä, ja tietäisivät mihin siltä pääsee. Jokaiselle vakiovuoropysäkille on kai epärealistista aikatauluja toivoa, mutta ainakin työmatkaliikenteen usein käyttämille pysäkeille.

----------


## LateZ

Enpä tiedä noista seutulipuista. Suurta seutulipputukea on pidetty keskeisenä syynä tilaaja-tuottaja -malliin siirtymisessä. Miten samaa tukea sitten voisi jatkaa pikalinjoilla? 

Matkahuollon tuottama aikatauluinformaatio on nykyään tärkeällä sijalla. Toivoisin, että jatkossakin suuri osa aikatauluista olisi sieltä saatavissa. Jos aitoa kilpailua tulee kaukoliikenteeseen, epäilen MH:n taksasta jouduttavan luopumaan. Niin kauan. kun on joku "Liikenneministeriön" taksan seuraaja, ei hintakilpailua pääse oikein tulemaan. Uudet joukkoliikenneorganisaatiot määrittäkööt itse hintansa. Samoin kuvittelen, ettei kaukoliikenteeseen enää voida myydä kaikissa autoissa kelpaavia sarjalippuja. Voihan Matkahuolto sitten keskittyä myymään vuorokohtaisia lippuja vuorokohtaisin hinnoin ja levittämään yritysten omia sarjalippuja. 

Toivottavasti pakettiliikenne kehittyy entisestäänkin. Siinäpä se vetonaula, miksi uusienkin kaukoliikenneliikennöitsijöiden kannattaa liittyä MH:n systeemeihin mukaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Eipä vaan ole vielä juuri mitään kuulunut siitä, mitä sen jälkeen tapahtuu. Taitaa siirtymäaika olla varsin pitkä. Osa kunnista ilmeisesti muodostaa naapureidensa kanssa alueellisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen, joka sitten järjestää liikenteen. Siellä. missä kunnat eivät ole innostuneita, kaiketi lääninhallitus alkaa hoitaa seudullisen liikenteen. Luulen lopputuloksena olevan nykytason säilyttämisen ja joidenkin palvelutasopuuteitten paikkaamisen. Tuskinpa yhteiskunnalta kauheita rahoja löytyy.


Toinen mahdollisuus on perustaa maantieteellisesti laajempi, maakunnallinen viranomainen joko maakunnan liiton yhteyteen tai omaan liikennekuntayhtymään. Jos kunnat eivät pääse sopuun tai ne eivät kerta kaikkiaan halua olla joukkoliikenneviranomaisia, hoitanee valtio Ellu-virastojen, joihin lääninhallitusten lupaviranomaiset siirtyvät kautta joukkoliikenteen välttämättömän sääntelyn.




> Mitään en ole kuullut siitä, miten varsinainen kaukoliikenne aiotaan liittää seutuliikenteeseen. Niin monella välillä etenkin hiljaisen ajan liikenne on nykyisin täysin pikavuoroliikenteen varassa, etten usko voitavan luoda päällekkäistä lähiliikennetarjontaa kovinkaan äkkiä. Kelpaako seutulippu sitten pikavuorossa ja saako niillä edes matkustaa Rengosta Hämeenlinnaan tai Kangasalta Pälkäneelle?


EU:n palvelusopimusasetus antaa vaihtoehtoja:

Jos asetusta ei sovelleta, vaan annetaan liikenteen toimia vapaassa kilpailussa, ei julkisen vallan tukemaa seutulippujärjestelmää tietenkään voi käyttääJos sovelletaan PSA:n "yleistä sääntöä", liikenne on muuten vapaata, mutta toimivaltainen joukkoliikenneviranomainen määrittää enimmäistaksat ja maksaa tarpeellisen subvention. Tällöin siis seutulippuakin voidaan hyödyntää.Yhteiskunta voi hankkia myös tarpeelliset lisäpalvelut ja jättää muun liikenteen yritysaloitteiseksiTai joukkoliikenneviranomainen voi järjestää koko liikenteen joko omana tuotantona, konsessiomallilla tai tilaaja/tuottaja-mallilla.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Ylen Aikainen on tänään uutisoinut Linja-autoliiton kriittisestä kommentoinnista YTV:n ministeriölle antamasta uutta joukkoliikennelakia koskevasta lausunnosta:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...e__633417.html 
http://www.linja-autoliitto.fi/fi/le.../fi/index.html 
http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/tietoa_ytv/tie..._02_jllaki.htm

----------


## kemkim

> Ylen Aikainen on tänään uutisoinut Linja-autoliiton kriittisestä kommentoinnista YTV:n ministeriölle antamasta uutta joukkoliikennelakia koskevasta lausunnosta:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...e__633417.html 
> http://www.linja-autoliitto.fi/fi/le.../fi/index.html 
> http://www.ytv.fi/FIN/tietoa_ytv/tie..._02_jllaki.htm


Linja-autoliitosta kuuluu napinaa, kun joku uskaltaa ravistella totuttuja kuvioita. Todellisuudessa linjaliikenne on ollut kuihtuva bisnes nykymuotoisena ja yhä useampi linja-autoyhtiö tukeutuu enemmän tilausliikenteeseen. Julkisen vallan vahvempi määräysvalta ja kilpailun vapauden lisääminen edesauttavat linja-autotoiminnan elpymistä. Jos nykymallinen järjestely johtaa väheneviin matkustajamääriin ja huonoon palveluun, niin miksi ihmeessä sellaista tulisi jatkaa? Aiemmin tämä malli toi hyvät tuotot bussiyrittäjille, mutta nykyään nekin ovat ilmeisesti mennyttä maailmaa, jos kaluston ikääntymisestä voi jotain päätellä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Linja-autoliitosta kuuluu napinaa, kun joku uskaltaa ravistella totuttuja kuvioita. Todellisuudessa linjaliikenne on ollut kuihtuva bisnes nykymuotoisena ja yhä useampi linja-autoyhtiö tukeutuu enemmän tilausliikenteeseen. Julkisen vallan vahvempi määräysvalta ja kilpailun vapauden lisääminen edesauttavat linja-autotoiminnan elpymistä. Jos nykymallinen järjestely johtaa väheneviin matkustajamääriin ja huonoon palveluun, niin miksi ihmeessä sellaista tulisi jatkaa? Aiemmin tämä malli toi hyvät tuotot bussiyrittäjille, mutta nykyään nekin ovat ilmeisesti mennyttä maailmaa, jos kaluston ikääntymisestä voi jotain päätellä.


Linja-autoliikenteen kuihtumisen syynä tosin ei käytännössä ole ollut tapa, jolla sitä on toteutettu vaan yhteiskuntarakenteiden muuttuminen sekä poliittisen päätöksenteon jatkuva henkilöautoilua tukeva päätöksenteko. Kemkim ei ole tainnut huomata, että jo kymmenen vuoden ajan yhä useampi "puhdas" tilausajoyhtiökin on pyrkinyt mukaan joukkoliikenteen tuottamiseen (tosin enimmäkseen valitettavasti ostoliikenteen kautta) ja muutama kunniakas sukuyhtiö, joka on sen virheen tehnyt, että on siirtynyt linjaliikenteestä puhtaasti tilausajoon, on ajautunut viime vuosien aikana konkurssiin. Millä perusteella julkisen vallan vahvempi määräysvalta edesauttaisi linja-autotoiminnan elpymistä? Kilpailu on toki tervetullutta, kunhan siinä käytetään tervettä maalaisjärkeä. Ja kuten sanottua, nykymallin järjestely ei ole syyllinen nykytilanteeseen. Toki bussiyrittäjät saivat suhteellisen hyviä tuottoja vielä 1970 ja 1980 luvuilla, mutta edellämainitut syyt ovat jo niistä ajoista asti johtaneet jatkuvaan oravanpyörään, jossa toiminnan olemassaolon turvaamiseksi on säästettävä jolloin vähennetään vuoroja joka vähentää matkustajia joka vähentää tuottoja joka taas aiheuttaa tarvetta säästöihin. Käsittämätön on myös tuo kalusto asia. Pitäisikö jokaisen liikennöitsijän pistää heti mahdollisesti tulevat tuotot uuteen kalustoon? Liiketoiminnassa on monia muitakin rahan kulutuskohteita, kuin kalusto.

----------


## kemkim

> Linja-autoliikenteen kuihtumisen syynä tosin ei käytännössä ole ollut tapa, jolla sitä on toteutettu vaan yhteiskuntarakenteiden muuttuminen sekä poliittisen päätöksenteon jatkuva henkilöautoilua tukeva päätöksenteko.


Tämäkin on totta. Epäkohta on se, että linja-autoyrityksillä on vakiintuneet linjastot, mutta ne eivät voi vaikuttaa näiden linjastojen varrella sijaitsevan maankäytön kehitykseen. Jotkut yhtiöt saavat ansiotonta etua aikoinaan saaduista hyvistä linjoista ja jotkut taas kärsivät ilman omaa syytään.




> Kemkim ei ole tainnut huomata, että jo kymmenen vuoden ajan yhä useampi "puhdas" tilausajoyhtiökin on pyrkinyt mukaan joukkoliikenteen tuottamiseen (tosin enimmäkseen valitettavasti ostoliikenteen kautta) ja muutama kunniakas sukuyhtiö, joka on sen virheen tehnyt, että on siirtynyt linjaliikenteestä puhtaasti tilausajoon, on ajautunut viime vuosien aikana konkurssiin. Millä perusteella julkisen vallan vahvempi määräysvalta edesauttaisi linja-autotoiminnan elpymistä?


Julkinen valta hoitaa kaavoituksen ja palvelujen tarjoamisen. Kun sama taho hoitaa asutuksen sijoittelun, palvelujen tarjoamisen ja linja-autoreittien suunnittelun aikatauluineen, niin järjestely toimii sujuvammin. Kun on monta yhtiötä, niin busseja käytetään huonolla tehokkuudella ja reitit ovat toisistaan poikkeavia. Helsinki-Turku -reitillä hyvänä esimerkkinä se, että pikavuorojen reitti määräytyy yhtiön mukaan, eikä siinä ole mitään sen suurempaa logiikkaa, kuten että joka toinen bussi kulkisi vanhaa reittiä ja joka toinen uutta. Kun julkinen valta tekee koulujen ja työpaikkojen sekä palvelujen alkamis- ja loppumisaikoihin hyvin sovitetut aikataulut, niin busseja käytetään tehokkaasti ja näitä linjapaketteja voidaan kilpailuttaa eri yhtiöiden välillä.

Julkisen ja yksityisen välinen ero on hyvin nähtävissä esim. Keravalla. Lähilinjojen aikaan bussit kulkivat harvoin ja niissä oli vähän matkustajia. Nyt YTV-aikakaudella aikataulut ovat parantuneet ja linjoja aiotaan suunnitella uudelleen tehokkaiksi paketeiksi parantaen palvelutasoa. Voidaan luoda hyviä kuukausilipputuotteita ja lisämatkustajat eivät aiheuta lisäkustannuksia kunnalle kuten liikennelupaliikenteessä, vaan jokainen lisämatkustaja parantaa reittien kannattavuutta.




> Käsittämätön on myös tuo kalusto asia. Pitäisikö jokaisen liikennöitsijän pistää heti mahdollisesti tulevat tuotot uuteen kalustoon? Liiketoiminnassa on monia muitakin rahan kulutuskohteita, kuin kalusto.


Kyllä kaluston kunto kertoo aika selvästi, että miten yhtiöllä menee taloudellisesti. Hyvin kannattavilla yhtiöillä on modernia kalustoa, mutta huonoja reittejä omaavalla yhtiöllä iso osa busseista ei pääse edes katsastuksesta läpi ensimmäisellä yrittämällä. Jokainen voi tehdä vertailua katsomalla halutun yhtiön kaluston tasoa ja sitten inoa.fi.stä yhtiön kannattavuuslaskelmia. Voisi arvata, että Pekola ja Veljekset Salmela eivät ole yhtä hyvin kannattavia yhtiöitä kuin Paunu ja Vainio, jos käyttäisi puhtaasti tätä kalustoarviointia.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Julkinen valta hoitaa kaavoituksen ja palvelujen tarjoamisen. Kun sama taho hoitaa asutuksen sijoittelun, palvelujen tarjoamisen ja linja-autoreittien suunnittelun aikatauluineen, niin järjestely toimii sujuvammin.


Julkinen valta ei hoida asutusta. Väestö valitsee edelleen asuinpaikkansa itse. Linja-liikenteen suunnittelu saattaa maallikosta näyttää "sujuvammalta" kun sen tekee yksi taho, mutta taloudellinen tehokkuus pystytään täten hävittämään monimutkaiseen hallintorakenteeseen.




> Kun on monta yhtiötä, niin busseja käytetään huonolla tehokkuudella ja reitit ovat toisistaan poikkeavia. Helsinki-Turku -reitillä hyvänä esimerkkinä se, että pikavuorojen reitti määräytyy yhtiön mukaan, eikä siinä ole mitään sen suurempaa logiikkaa, kuten että joka toinen bussi kulkisi vanhaa reittiä ja joka toinen uutta. Kun julkinen valta tekee koulujen ja työpaikkojen sekä palvelujen alkamis- ja loppumisaikoihin hyvin sovitetut aikataulut, niin busseja käytetään tehokkaasti ja näitä linjapaketteja voidaan kilpailuttaa eri yhtiöiden välillä.


Alku kuulostaa siltä kovin kaivatulta kilpailulta, kun reitit ovat erilaisia eri yhtiöillä? Näinkö ei sitten saisi olla? Mistähän julkinen valta aikoo taikoa nämä suunnitteluportaat, jotka ovat jo valmiina olemassa nykyisissä yrityksissä? Miksi keksiä pyörää uudelleen? 




> Julkisen ja yksityisen välinen ero on hyvin nähtävissä esim. Keravalla. Lähilinjojen aikaan bussit kulkivat harvoin ja niissä oli vähän matkustajia. Nyt YTV-aikakaudella aikataulut ovat parantuneet ja linjoja aiotaan suunnitella uudelleen tehokkaiksi paketeiksi parantaen palvelutasoa. Voidaan luoda hyviä kuukausilipputuotteita ja lisämatkustajat eivät aiheuta lisäkustannuksia kunnalle kuten liikennelupaliikenteessä, vaan jokainen lisämatkustaja parantaa reittien kannattavuutta..


Siis julkinen valta tuottaa lisäkustannuksia, koska liikennettä ei toteuteta taloustehokkaasti vaan sen tehokkuus piilotetaan vain linjalupaliikenteen selvää tapaa vastoin erilaiseen hallintobyrokratiaan. Julkisen vallan liikenteessä valitettavasti se jokainen asiakas on haittatekijä liikenteen kannattavuudelle, koska asiakas tuottaa kustannuksia liikennöitsijälle joka vähentää liikenteestä saatavan korvauksen tuottoa. Linjalupaliikenteessä jokainen asiakas on "kuningas" koska ilman häntä, ei ole tuloja, vain menoja. Keravan suhteen on otettava huomioon asukasrakenteen muutos Lähilinjojen ajoista YTV-aikakauteen. Jos asiakaspotentiaali kasvaa, niin kyllä julkisenkin vallan hoitamalla liikenteellä voidaan saada laskettavaa kasvua aikaan. Ja oleellisin kysymyshän on, kuinka paljon tämä asiakasmäärien kasvu on maksanut Keravalaisille/meille kaikille verrattuna siihen, jos liikenne olisi hoidettu linjaluparakenteella. 





> Kyllä kaluston kunto kertoo aika selvästi, että miten yhtiöllä menee taloudellisesti. Hyvin kannattavilla yhtiöillä on modernia kalustoa, mutta huonoja reittejä omaavalla yhtiöllä iso osa busseista ei pääse edes katsastuksesta läpi ensimmäisellä yrittämällä. Jokainen voi tehdä vertailua katsomalla halutun yhtiön kaluston tasoa ja sitten inoa.fi.stä yhtiön kannattavuuslaskelmia. Voisi arvata, että Pekola ja Veljekset Salmela eivät ole yhtä hyvin kannattavia yhtiöitä kuin Paunu ja Vainio, jos käyttäisi puhtaasti tätä kalustoarviointia.


Kannattaa muistaa, että ne uutuuttaan kiiltävätkin autot pitää joskus maksaa "ihan aikuisten oikeasti", eli yhtiö jonka kalusto on suhteellisen uutta, on jatkuvassa velkalieassa, päinvastoin kuin moni iäkkäämmällä kalustolla ajava firma. Toki tämänkaltainen lainanotto ja investointi kalustoon kertoo tulevaisuudenuskosta, mutta nämä huomioon ottaen firman taloudellinen tasapaino voi olla hyvinkin Pekolalla ja Veljekset Salmelalla paljon parempi, kuin Paunulla ja Vainiolla.

----------


## ultrix

> Julkinen valta ei hoida asutusta. Väestö valitsee edelleen asuinpaikkansa itse. Linja-liikenteen suunnittelu saattaa maallikosta näyttää "sujuvammalta" kun sen tekee yksi taho, mutta taloudellinen tehokkuus pystytään täten hävittämään monimutkaiseen hallintorakenteeseen.


Julkinen valta, erityisesti kunnat kuitenkin luovat puitteet asutukselle. Ne määrittävät, minne saa muodostaa taaja-asutusta ja millä ehdoin (kaavoitusmonopoli) sekä päättävät haja-asutuksen sallimisesta laatimansa yleiskaavan nojalla.

Jos viisi suunnitteluyksikköä yhdistetään yhdeksi, eikö tällöin tule vain tehokkuutta? Tällöin ei tarvita välttämättä viiden suunnitteluyksikön verran suunnittelijoita, vaan ehkä kahden-kolmen, jolloin säästetään niinikään kaksi tai kolme suunnitteluyksikköä. Jos viisi eri liikennöintikokonaisuutta sulautetaan toisiinsa, eikö tällöin saada luotua aivan uusia yhteysmahdollisuuksia? 

Esimerkiksi Tampereen seutu: voidaan joustavammin sovittaa yhteen eri alueiden linjoja, vaikkapa Pirkkalan ja Ylöjärven linjat heilureiksi. Nythän molempien kuntien linjat päättyvät Tampereen keskustaan, päällekkäistä tarjontaa on osuudella Pyynikintori-Linja-autoasema.

Päällekkäistä hallintoa ei ole pakko luoda. Jos vain yksi joukkoliikennepäällikkö riittää, ei tarvita toisia turhaan peesaamaan. Jos yksi jl-päällikkö ei riitä, palkataan sitten joihinkin osa-alueisiin erikoistunut apulaisliikennepäällikkö.




> Mistähän julkinen valta aikoo taikoa nämä suunnitteluportaat, jotka ovat jo valmiina olemassa nykyisissä yrityksissä?


Liikkeenluovutus tai yksinkertaisesti rekrytointi liikennöitsijöiltä viranomaiselle. Ihan varmaan työpaikka kelpaa julkisellakin puolella, ellei ole niin vakaumuksellinen libertaristi.



> Julkisen vallan liikenteessä valitettavasti se jokainen asiakas on haittatekijä liikenteen kannattavuudelle, koska asiakas tuottaa kustannuksia liikennöitsijälle joka vähentää liikenteestä saatavan korvauksen tuottoa.


Tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissakin voidaan ottaa käyttöön insentiivejä liikennöitsijälle pitää liikenne mahdollisimman paljon uusia matkustajia tuottavana. Tähän vaikuttaa mm. kaluston kunto ja siisteys, asiakaspalvelu ja täsmällisyys. Ainakin Tampereen joukkoliikenne on ottanut nämä kaikki huomioon, eikä minulla ole kilpailutetusta liikenteestä mitään moittimista (paitsi Veolian typerät työasut).

----------


## hylje

Byrokraatit voivat toimia tehokkaasti ja yksityisyrittäjät tehottomasti. Suoraa riippuvuutta ei ole.

Ad hoc-tyylinen liikennöinti, jossa jokainen yksikkö päättää itse miten toimia, tarvitsee terveen kulttuurin jotta järjestelmä kokonaisuudessaan tulee otetuksi huomioon. Yksittäinen linja voi olla ihan hyödyllinen, mutta yleiskäyttöön tarvitaan järjestelmä. Järjestelmä, joka toimii yhteen liikennöitsijästä riippumatta liikenteenohjausta myöten.

Linja-autoliitto ja Matkahuolto toteuttavat tätä tavoitetta. On sääli, että se ei toteudu riittävän tehokkaasti: kaupunkiseudut eivät siirry omaan tilausliikenteeseensä piruuttaan, vaan pakosta. Koska liuta pieniä, yksittäisiä bussifirmoja eivät toimi riittävän sulavasti yhdessä itsestään. Kaupunkiseutu, kuten mikä tahansa seutu edelleen valtakunnalliselle tasolle asti, tarvitsee kokonaisuuden. Yhtenäinen suunnitteluyksikkö voi nähdä sen ja siten myös toteuttaa sen. Tämä on tarpeen, koska vanhat liikennöitsijät tähän eivät kyenneet.

Liikenneluvat ovat olleet tärkeitä. Ne ovat keino estää itsekeskeinen liikennöinti järjestelmän kustannuksella. Toisaalta niillä voi myös kalkkiuttaa järjestelmän muutoksilta, jotka hyödyttäisivät kokonaisuutta. Siksi ne ovat aikansa eläneet, ja minkä takia eräät tahot puoltavat niiden lakkauttamista kokonaan. Liikennelupia ei olisi alun alkaenkaan tarvittu, mikäli kaikki liikennöitsijät olisivat toimineet kokonaisuuden kannalta: sen sijaan, että keskitytään omaan siivuun kakusta, keskitytään kakun kasvattamiseen -- oma siivu kasvaa mukana. Rettelöitsijät olisivat ahtaalla, koska muut toimijat eivät olisi yhteistyössä heidän kanssaan ja järjestelmäedut katoavat.

Mutta se ei toiminut. Miksei?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Julkinen valta, erityisesti kunnat kuitenkin luovat puitteet asutukselle. Ne määrittävät, minne saa muodostaa taaja-asutusta ja millä ehdoin (kaavoitusmonopoli) sekä päättävät haja-asutuksen sallimisesta laatimansa yleiskaavan nojalla.


Kyllä näin, mutta ihmiset silti edelleen valitsevat itse missä asuvat. Toistaiseksi. 




> Jos viisi suunnitteluyksikköä yhdistetään yhdeksi, eikö tällöin tule vain tehokkuutta? Tällöin ei tarvita välttämättä viiden suunnitteluyksikön verran suunnittelijoita, vaan ehkä kahden-kolmen, jolloin säästetään niinikään kaksi tai kolme suunnitteluyksikköä. Jos viisi eri liikennöintikokonaisuutta sulautetaan toisiinsa, eikö tällöin saada luotua aivan uusia yhteysmahdollisuuksia?


Aina ei eri yksiköiden yhdistäminen tuota tahdottua tulosta ja tehokkuutta. Ja kyllähän noin yhteyksiä saadaan, mutta mikä on se todellinen kustannus mikä siitä syntyy? Paljon enemmän kuin nykyinen järjestelmä.





> Esimerkiksi Tampereen seutu: voidaan joustavammin sovittaa yhteen eri alueiden linjoja, vaikkapa Pirkkalan ja Ylöjärven linjat heilureiksi. Nythän molempien kuntien linjat päättyvät Tampereen keskustaan, päällekkäistä tarjontaa on osuudella Pyynikintori-Linja-autoasema.


Saanen sanoa, että erittäin onneton esimerkki. Päällekkäisyyttä on tässä tapauksessa Tampereen ydinkeskustassa noin 2-3 kilometrin osalta. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että heiluriliikenteessä on etujen lisäksi myös merkittäviä huonoja puolia. Yllättävää, että keskusjohtoisen liikenteen kannattaja ajaa heiluriliikennettä, joka on yleensä yksityisen puolen tavoite/tahtotila




> Liikkeenluovutus tai yksinkertaisesti rekrytointi liikennöitsijöiltä viranomaiselle. Ihan varmaan työpaikka kelpaa julkisellakin puolella, ellei ole niin vakaumuksellinen libertaristi.


Näinkin varmasti voisi tapahtua, mutta haenkin tässä pointtia, että miksi tuhlata verovaroja pyörän keksimiseen uudestaan? Organisaatio on olemassa, sitä ei tarvitse uudelleen tehdä.




> Tilaaja-tuottaja-mallissakin voidaan ottaa käyttöön insentiivejä liikennöitsijälle pitää liikenne mahdollisimman paljon uusia matkustajia tuottavana. Tähän vaikuttaa mm. kaluston kunto ja siisteys, asiakaspalvelu ja täsmällisyys. Ainakin Tampereen joukkoliikenne on ottanut nämä kaikki huomioon, eikä minulla ole kilpailutetusta liikenteestä mitään moittimista (paitsi Veolian typerät työasut).


Näinpä. Miksi rakentaa järjestelmää, jossa asiakkaasta tehdään haitta liikennöitsijälle? Sen jälkeen täytyy rakentaa byrokraattinen valvonta ja sanktiojärjestelmä, jolla kepillä yritetään saada liikennöitsijää keinotekoisesti kiinnostumaan siitä, että asiakasprofiili olisi kasvava. Liikennöitsijän kiinnostuksen kasvattaminen satakertaisesti olisi erittäin helppo: liikennöinnistä saatavat tulot tulisivat suoraan liikennöitsijälle, niin kyllä alkaisi liikenteen asiakasmäärien kasvattaminen kiinnostamaan kovasti enemmän kuin nykyinen asiakas on vihollisesi-järjestelmä. 







> Liikennelupia ei olisi alun alkaenkaan tarvittu, mikäli kaikki liikennöitsijät olisivat toimineet kokonaisuuden kannalta: sen sijaan, että keskitytään omaan siivuun kakusta, keskitytään kakun kasvattamiseen -- oma siivu kasvaa mukana. Rettelöitsijät olisivat ahtaalla, koska muut toimijat eivät olisi yhteistyössä heidän kanssaan ja järjestelmäedut katoavat.
> 
> Mutta se ei toiminut. Miksei?


Monestakin syystä. Kaikista vähänkin isommista ihmisryhmistä löytyy aina ne tietyt mädät ihmiset, jotka ajattelevat vain omaa etuaan. Sitä asiaa ei voi välttää vaikka mikä olisi. Suurempi tekijä on kuitenkin mielestäni ollut muuttuvat olosuhteet. Linja-autoliikennöinnissähän liikennekenttä, liikennetiheys sekä kalusto kaikki paranivat jatkuvasti 1970 luvulle asti. Silti linja-automatkustaminen väheni. Tämä johtui yhteiskunnallisesta muutoksesta ja poliittisista linjanvedoista, jotka silloin (ja nykyäänkin) edesauttoivat yksityisautoilun kasvua. Liikennöitsijät tekivät minkä voivat, mutta yksityisen puolen varoillakin on rajansa. Tässä kohdin varmasti linjalupajärjestelmä on aiheuttanut kalkkiutumista liikennekentässä. Mutta oman toiminnan olemassaolon turvaaminen ylittää kuitenkin koko kakku-ajattelun viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun oman toiminnan tulevaisuus on vaakalaudalla. Vai pystyykö Hylje rehellisesti sanomaan, että ajattelisi itse aina yhteistä etua oman edun edelle?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Byrokraatit voivat toimia tehokkaasti ja yksityisyrittäjät tehottomasti. Suoraa riippuvuutta ei ole.


Mitä liikenteen suunnitteluun tulee, niin ei tietenkään voi olla yhtä ainoaa tehokkuuden kriteeriä. Luonnollisesti kaikki toimijat pääsääntöisesti toimivat omalta kannaltaan optimaalisesti. Yksityinen liikennöitsijä voi toimia tehokkaasti omalta kannaltaan, mutta se ei välttämättä johda kokonaisuutena matkustajan kannalta tehokkaan joukkoliikennejärjestelmän syntyyn.




> Liikennelupia ei olisi alun alkaenkaan tarvittu, mikäli kaikki liikennöitsijät olisivat toimineet kokonaisuuden kannalta: sen sijaan, että keskitytään omaan siivuun kakusta, keskitytään kakun kasvattamiseen -- oma siivu kasvaa mukana. Rettelöitsijät olisivat ahtaalla, koska muut toimijat eivät olisi yhteistyössä heidän kanssaan ja järjestelmäedut katoavat.
> 
> Mutta se ei toiminut. Miksei?


Kuvasit juuri ilmiön joka yleisesti tunnetaan kartellina. Ne ovat laittomia. Jos liikennöitsijät toimisivat tiiviisti yhteistyössä ja koordinoisivat keskenään reittinsä, aikataulunsa, tariffinsa jne., niin mikä olisi niiden valitsema keino "kasvattaa yhteistä kakkua"? Tarjota mahdollisimman hyvää palvelua? Taloustiede sanoo toisin. Kakku kasvaisi helpoiten pitämällä tariffit yhteisellä päätöksellä niin korkealla kuin asiakkaiden kipukynnys sallii. Jos "rettelöitsijät" pidettäisiin yhteisin toimin "ahtaalla", niin näin vain pönkitettäisiin kartellin asemaa.

Onneksi aurinkolasipäisten lierihattumiesten klikki ei kuitenkaan pyöritä tätä liiketoimintaa Suomessa. Mutta linjalupajärjestelmä, Linja-autoliitto ja Matkahuolto pääsevät kyllä aika lähelle. Läänitykset on jaettu, kilpailijan tontille ei pääse ja siksipä ei myöskään tariffeilla kilpailla. Ja murahdellaan kun joku uhkaa muuttaa järjestelmää. Mitä edes on kilpailu suomalaisessa bussiliikenteessä? Ei se ainakaan mitään normaalia liiketoimintaa tai markkinataloutta ole.

Jos ajatellaan joukkoliikenteen verkkoa julkisena palveluna, josta yhteiskunnan täytyy kantaa vastuuta (kuten mielestäni täytyy), niin kaikkein tehokkain tapa veronmaksajan kannalta tuottaa palvelut lienee tilaaja/tuottaja-malli. Liikenteen suunnittelu on keskitettyä, mikä on välttämätön paha mutta toisaalta takaa tarkastelun nimenomaan liikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta. Perustelu julkiselle monopolille on lisäksi että se on vähemmän haitallinen kuin yksityinen monopoli. Samalla operointi säilyy kilpailun piirissä (itse asiassa avautuu todelliselle kilpailulle, sillä nykyinen "kilpailu" ei ole todellista vaan vahvasti säänneltyä), mikä takaa mahdollisimman tehokkaan toiminnan.

Avoin kysymys mielessäni kuitenkin liittyy siihen miten taataan, että ei jää alipalveltuja markkinasegmenttejä (esim. alueita tai reittejä). Julkisella toimijalla on toki velvollisuus tasapuolisuuteen, mutta voi olla että sen huomio, mielenkiinto ja resurssit eivät riitä kaikkialle. Senhän tiedämme jo VR:n asenteesta lähiliikenteen ajamiseen muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla: matkustajia olisi löydettävissä, mutta monopolia ei kiinnosta. Miksipä ei voitaisi siis avata julkisen palvelun määritelmän ulkopuolelle jäävää markkinaa täysin avoimelle kilpailulle?

Esimerkki lienee hieman ontuva, mutta menköön. Jos esimerkiksi juna- ja bussireitit Nokia-Tampere-Lempäälä määritellään julkiseen palveluun kuuluviksi ja (tuleva) Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenneviranomainen kilpailuttaisi ne operaattoreiden kesken (sanotaan vaikka että Länsilinjat nappaisi bussivuoron mutta Paunu, joka olisi laajentanut liiketoimintakonseptiaan, onnistuisi saamaan junavuoron), niin esimerkiksi bussivuoro Nokia-Pirkkala-Lahdesjärvi-Vuores-Hervanta, jota ei olisi määritelty julkisen palvelun piiriin, olisi avoin kenen tahansa ryhtyä ajamaan, vaikkapa sitten toistensa kanssa kilpaillen. Sekä Paunu että Länsilinjat ja vaikka pari muutakin yhtiötä voisivat kaikki yrittää onneaan, ja vaikka täysin samoilla lähtöminuuteilla ja vain pari kertaa päivässä arkisin koulujen lukuvuoden aikana.

Vapaa kilpailu ei haittaisi verkostoaspektia jos kyseessä ei olisi yhteiskunnan takaama julkinen palvelu. Samalla se pitäisi tariffit kurissa ja palvelun sellaisena kuin vapaat markkinat sitä tarvitsevat. Julkinen palvelu pitäisi huolen, että kukaan ei ole liian riippuvainen juuri tästä yhteydestä. Negatiivisena puolena olisi, että se veisi kysyntää julkiselta palvelulta ja rasittaisi veronmaksajan kukkaroa enemmän kuin pelkkä julkisen palvelun ylläpitäminen edellyttäisi. Mutta toisaalta jos julkinen palvelu olisi riittävän kattava, niin tällaiselle täydentävälle palvelulle ei olisi kovin suurta tarvetta.

Itse asiassa parhaassa mahdollisessa tilanteessa yksityisen avoimen kilpailun olemassaolo kirittäisi julkista toimijaa rakentamaan julkisesta palvelusta riittävän kattava.

En ole kuitenkaan pohtinut systemaattisesti kaikkia aspekteja läpi, joten kommentit ovat tervetulleita. Lähinnä motiivi tähän pohdiskeluun on halu yhtäältä saavuttaa riittävän kattava ja hyvä joukkoliikennejärjestelmä, joka ei edes ajanoloon pystyisi kangistumaan kaavoihinsa liian tiukasti. Toisaalta taas näkisin että mahdollisimman laaja julkinen sektori ei ole itsetarkoitus vaan välttämätön paha kartellien ja yksityisten monopolien välttämiseksi (julkinen monopoli on pienempi paha kahdesta pahasta). Sellainen toiminta joka pystyy toimimaan markkinaehtoisesti omillaan häiritsemättä millään tavoin julkista palvelua ja aiheuttamatta yhteiskunnallista haittaa toimikoon täysin vapaasti. Nykyinen bussiliikenteen liikennelupajärjestelmä ei vastaa näitä kriteerejä, sillä siinä kilpailu ei ole vapaata. Ja täydellisen vapaa kilpailu joukkoliikenteessä on ainakin Suomen oloissa -- ja suurimmassa osassa maailmaa muutenkin -- käytännössä mahdotonta.

----------


## hylje

> Vai pystyykö Hylje rehellisesti sanomaan, että ajattelisi itse aina yhteistä etua oman edun edelle?


Tilanneriippuvaista se on, kuten aina. Suuri muuttuja on järjestelmän suhde itseeni: jos se vierii minua vastaan (esim. epäedullisiksi muuttunein sopimusjärjestelyin), tilanne on täysin eri kuin jos se vierii sivulle (neutraali muutos) tai jopa haluamaani suuntaan. Kuitenkaan maailma se ei lopu vaikka nykyinen elinkeino muuttuisi tyystin, aina voi ryhtyä uuteen jopa ilman itkuraivaria järjestelmää kohtaan. Vaikeaa se kuitenkin on.

janihyvarinen, kartelli on todellakin yksi helppo vika-askel puhtaasti yksityisvetoisessa liikenteessä. Olen kuitenkin varma siitä, että se on mahdollista välttää erityisesti luomalla yhteistyöjärjestelmän erittäin muutosjoustavaksi: esimerkiksi jos reitit pysyvät tietyllä liikennöitsijällä kartellimonopolin voimalla, järjestelmä on muuttunutkin liikennelupajärjestelmäksi. Hups. Taisimme jo saada jonkintasoista yhteisymmärrystä liikenneluvan huonoista puolista. Vapaaehtoisen yhteistyön ei mielestäni tarvitse merkitä kilpailun lopettamista, vaan sen rajoittamista niin, että liikennöitsijän oma etu on mahdollisimman paljon päällekkäinen järjestelmän edun kanssa.

Jotta liikennöintiyhdistys voisi itse muutttua aikansa mukana ilman suurta varsinaisen kartellin perustamisen riskiä, matkustajien tulisi myös liittyä omaksi voimakseen osaksi sitä. Esimerkiksi kuukausilipun hankinnan yhteydessä puoliautomaattisesti.

----------


## Miska

> Kuvasit juuri ilmiön joka yleisesti tunnetaan kartellina. Ne ovat laittomia. Jos liikennöitsijät toimisivat tiiviisti yhteistyössä ja koordinoisivat keskenään reittinsä, aikataulunsa, tariffinsa jne., niin mikä olisi niiden valitsema keino "kasvattaa yhteistä kakkua"? Tarjota mahdollisimman hyvää palvelua? Taloustiede sanoo toisin. Kakku kasvaisi helpoiten pitämällä tariffit yhteisellä päätöksellä niin korkealla kuin asiakkaiden kipukynnys sallii. Jos "rettelöitsijät" pidettäisiin yhteisin toimin "ahtaalla", niin näin vain pönkitettäisiin kartellin asemaa.


Eikös linjaliikennelupajärjestelmässä ole toimittu kutakuinkin näin. Linja-autoliiton alueosastojen kokouksissa tietyn alueen liikennöitsijät ovat vääntäneet kättä siitä, kuka saa ajaa mitäkin. Ei LAL:n osasto toki virallisesti liikennelupien myöntämisestä päätä, mutta sen antamilla lausunnoilla on perinteisesti ollut suuri merkitys lupaviranomaisen päätöksenteossa. "Rettelöitsijät" eli uudet yrittäjät tai LAL:oon kuulumattomat kilpailijat on pidetty aisoissa vastustamalla niiden kaikkia lupahakemuksia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikös linjaliikennelupajärjestelmässä ole toimittu kutakuinkin näin. Linja-autoliiton alueosastojen kokouksissa tietyn alueen liikennöitsijät ovat vääntäneet kättä siitä, kuka saa ajaa mitäkin. Ei LAL:n osasto toki virallisesti liikennelupien myöntämisestä päätä, mutta sen antamilla lausunnoilla on perinteisesti ollut suuri merkitys lupaviranomaisen päätöksenteossa. "Rettelöitsijät" eli uudet yrittäjät tai LAL:oon kuulumattomat kilpailijat on pidetty aisoissa vastustamalla niiden kaikkia lupahakemuksia.


En ole sisäpiiriläinen, joten en tiedä asioiden tarkkaa kulkua. Järkeilen vain yleisellä taloustieteellisellä fundeeraustyylillä. Sanotaan nyt sitten vaikka niin, että kartellilla ja suomalaisella linja-autoliikenteen regulatorisella järjestelmällä on ollut se ero, että jälkimmäinen on ollut julkisen vallan suojeluksessa ja suvaittu asia. En osaa sanoa onko ollut muuta eroa.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Jos ajatellaan joukkoliikenteen verkkoa julkisena palveluna, josta yhteiskunnan täytyy kantaa vastuuta (kuten mielestäni täytyy), niin kaikkein tehokkain tapa veronmaksajan kannalta tuottaa palvelut lienee tilaaja/tuottaja-malli. Liikenteen suunnittelu on keskitettyä, mikä on välttämätön paha mutta toisaalta takaa tarkastelun nimenomaan liikennejärjestelmän näkökulmasta. Perustelu julkiselle monopolille on lisäksi että se on vähemmän haitallinen kuin yksityinen monopoli. Samalla operointi säilyy kilpailun piirissä (itse asiassa avautuu todelliselle kilpailulle, sillä nykyinen "kilpailu" ei ole todellista vaan vahvasti säänneltyä), mikä takaa mahdollisimman tehokkaan toiminnan.
> 
> Avoin kysymys mielessäni kuitenkin liittyy siihen miten taataan, että ei jää alipalveltuja markkinasegmenttejä (esim. alueita tai reittejä). Julkisella toimijalla on toki velvollisuus tasapuolisuuteen, mutta voi olla että sen huomio, mielenkiinto ja resurssit eivät riitä kaikkialle. Senhän tiedämme jo VR:n asenteesta lähiliikenteen ajamiseen muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla: matkustajia olisi löydettävissä, mutta monopolia ei kiinnosta. Miksipä ei voitaisi siis avata julkisen palvelun määritelmän ulkopuolelle jäävää markkinaa täysin avoimelle kilpailulle?


Tuo tilaaja-tuottaja-malli on ollut mantran tyylisenä ohjenuorana yhteiskunnan palvelutuotannon tehokkaassa järjestämisessä jonkin aikaa. En ole lainkaan varma siitä että se olisi kuitenkaan tehokkain tapa toimia tai edes demokratiaan rinnastaen, vähiten harmillinen.
Yhteiskunnallisen (joukkoliikenne-) toiminnan heikkoutena kun tuntuu olevan se että ei ole todellista markkinatuntumaa asiakasrajapintaan eikä toisaalta suoritusrajapintaan.
Tämä ilmenee mielestäni esim. työmarkkinakentässä joukkoliikennealalla HKL-HeBuLin työvoimakysymyksissä verrattuna yrityssektorin työvoimakysymyksiin samalla seudulla eli samasta työvoimapotentiaalista puhuttaessa ihmiset menevät mielummin työhön Veolialle kuin kunnan yhtiölle. Toisaalta kun on voimakkaasti yhteiskunnan subventoimaa joukkoliikennettä, yksittäisen linjan tai vuoron tekeminen kestää silti valtavan kauan eli asiakkaiden kysyntään vastaaminen näyttää kestävän huomattavan kauan verrattuna vaikkapa parjattuun liikennelupamenettelyn alaiseen liikenteeseen.

Tuo monopolisointi on minusta se myrkkypilleri tässä asiassa. Suomalaisessa joukkoliikennetoiminnassa on aikaisemmassa esitettyjä heikkouksia jotka ovat tosiasiallisia kartelleja mutta en osaa pitää Turun tai pk-seudun joukkoliikennetoimintojakaan mitenkään ideaalisina, lähinnä ne edustavat toista ääripäätä jolla on varsin kallis hintalappu. Jonkun tietyn alueen monopolisointi kenelle hyvänsä ei minusta ole mikään ratkaisu asiaan, eikä sitä sen paremmaksi tee se kuka sitä ylläpitää. Monopolit yleisesti ottaen ovat haluttomia reagoimaan markkinaan muuten kuin omista lähtökohdistaan.

En osaa sanoa mikä se parempi ratkaisu sitten tosiasiallisesti olisi. Monopolisoidussa joukkoliikenteessä kun yhteiskunnallinen monopoli jahkailee yhtä Jokeria vuosikymmenet ja toisaalta "vapaasti kilpaillussa" liikennelupamaailmassa Kuopiossa onnistutaan pitämään linja-autoaseman odotussali asiakkailta kiinni vuosikaudet kunnes kunta tulee ja pelastaa ikiperseaukiset bisnesmiehet. Jostakin näiden välistä se kultainen keskitie löytynee, sitähän tavallaan tavoitellaan nykyisellä ostoliikenteellä tekemällä yhteiskunnallista penkkien ajeluttamista silloin kun ei muita maksajia ole, mutta kuten on väkevästi tälläkin forumilla todistettu, sekin toimii itseään vastaan perustilanteen ollessa liikennelupakentässä vinoutunut.

Jotain radikaalia joukkoliikenteelle olisi silti tehtävä. On ihan absurdia että joukkoliikenne kokonaisuutena puree itseään häntään ja vain haikailee menneitä aikoja. Ihmiset ratkovat jatkuvasti liikkumiseen liittyviä kysymyksiään muuttamalla bussireitin varteen asumaan ja töihin koska on helpompaa viedä talo bussin viereen kuin toisinpäin. Lentokentiltä ja rautatieasemilta ajellaan kymmenien taksien letkoina kun kukaan ei tiedä milloin ja mihin sieltä menee linja-auto jos menee.

----------


## ultrix

Minusta joukkoliikennettä ei pidä nähdä ensisijaisesti bisneksenä vaan olennaisena osana liikennejärjestelmäkokonaisuutta. Tässä voidaan janihyväris-tyyliin  lähteä puhumaan arvoketjuista ja vertikaalisten monopolien pilkkomisista  :Wink:  eli malleista, joilla saadaan viranomaiset määrittelemään palvelutason ja yksityiset ja julkiset liikennepalvelun tuottajat hoitamaan käytännön liikennöinnin. EU:n palvelusopimusasetus antaa siihen keinot.

----------


## kemkim

> Yhteiskunnallisen (joukkoliikenne-) toiminnan heikkoutena kun tuntuu olevan se että ei ole todellista markkinatuntumaa asiakasrajapintaan eikä toisaalta suoritusrajapintaan.
> Tämä ilmenee mielestäni esim. työmarkkinakentässä joukkoliikennealalla HKL-HeBuLin työvoimakysymyksissä verrattuna yrityssektorin työvoimakysymyksiin samalla seudulla eli samasta työvoimapotentiaalista puhuttaessa ihmiset menevät mielummin työhön Veolialle kuin kunnan yhtiölle. Toisaalta kun on voimakkaasti yhteiskunnan subventoimaa joukkoliikennettä, yksittäisen linjan tai vuoron tekeminen kestää silti valtavan kauan eli asiakkaiden kysyntään vastaaminen näyttää kestävän huomattavan kauan verrattuna vaikkapa parjattuun liikennelupamenettelyn alaiseen liikenteeseen.


Julkisen vallan pitämä joukkoliikenne on hyvä siinä, että muutokset ovat hitaita ja tappiollisiakin reittejä katsotaan sormien läpi aika pitkään. Kun reitit pysyvät vakioina vuosikausia, niin matkustajat ehtivät oppia ne. Nykyään tosin Internetin kaudella on helppo katsoa reittioppaista ja linjaoppaista, millaisia reittejä kahden pisteen välillä kulkee ja millaisilla aikatauluilla, joten periaatteessa matkustajien olisi hyvin helppokin ottaa selvää ja oppia uudet reitit. Eri asia se oli paperisten aikataulujen kaudella, kun ei ollut kotiin saakka saatavilla pysäkkikohtaisia aikatauluja tai kattavia linjastokarttoja eriteltynä linja linjalta. Nimenomaan Internet voisi olla se väylä, jonka avulla ihmiset saisivat tietää uusista linjoista ja ei enää tarvitsisi ajaa linjoja vuosikausia, jotta matkustajat löytäisivät ne.

----------


## Hartsa

> Toki bussiyrittäjät saivat suhteellisen hyviä tuottoja vielä 1970 ja 1980 luvuilla, mutta edellämainitut syyt ovat jo niistä ajoista asti johtaneet jatkuvaan oravanpyörään, jossa toiminnan olemassaolon turvaamiseksi on säästettävä jolloin vähennetään vuoroja joka vähentää matkustajia joka vähentää tuottoja joka taas aiheuttaa tarvetta säästöihin.


Perinteinen tapa yrittää vähentää joukkoliikenteen tappiollisuutta on lakkauttaa vuoroja jolloin kustannukset pienenevät. Ajatus varmaankin perustuu siihen että autottomien on pakko päästä liikkumaan joten he kulkevat jäljelle jäävillä vuoroilla ja jäljelle jäävien vuorojen matkustajamäärät nousevat.

----------


## TRe

Onkos kenelläkään tietoa miten tässä liikennelupia korvaavassa kilpailussa on sankioitu ajamattomat vuorot ?
On nimittäin aivan eri asia jääkö ajamatta H14:n yksi lähtö vai maaseudulla kenties päivän ainoa lähtö ?
Nykysillä maasedun liikennöitsijöillä on nimittäin lähtöjen suhteen erittäin korkea moraali. Eli tuntevat olosuhteet ja tietävät mikä on tärkeää.

----------


## Hartsa

> Tässä mallissa bussiyhtiöllä on itressi parantaa palveluaan, jotta asikas matkustaisi enemmän ja toisi lisää lipputuloa.  Kilpailutetussa liikenteessä on päin vastoin.  Siinä bussiyhtiölle on edullisinta, jos matkustajia olisi mahdollisimman vähän.  Säästyy polttoainetta, autot pysyvät siisteinä, eivätkä kulu.


Yksi linjalupajärjestelmän etu tilaaja-tuottajamalliin verrattuna on se että jokainen matkustaja tuo tuloja bussifirmalle ja bussifirma sekä kuljettajat saattavat ottaa paremmin asiakkaat huomioon. Esimerkiksi tänään juna saapui Lappeenrantaan myöhässä mutta linja-auto odotti ja otti noin 50 matkustajaa kyytiin. Luulen että Helsingissä kuljettaja olisi lähtenyt tyhjällä bussilla minuutilleen aikataulun mukaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

EU:n palvelusopimusasetus ja joukkoliikennelakiehdotus sallivat tulevaisuudessa käyttöoikeussopimus (konsessio) - mallin, joka muistuttaa liikennelupaa siten, että liikennöitsijällä on yksinoikeus tietyn alueen liikenteeseen ja liikennöitsijä suunnittelee reitit ja aikataulut. Liikenöitsijä pitää lipputulot. Viranomainen määrittelee vähimmäispalvelutason ja maksaa tarvittavan tuen. Käyttöoikeussopimukset kilpailutetaan.

Oma mielipiteeni on, että tällaiset sopimukset mahdollistaisivat niin haluttaessa useiden liikennelupamallin hyvien puolien säilyttämisen erityisesti sellaisilla alueilla, joilla tavoitteena on nykyisenkaltaisen palvelutason säilyttäminen ja pieni parantaminen. Suureen riskinottoon joukkoliikenteen matkamäärän kasvattamiseksi ne eivät sovellu.

----------


## LateZ

Nähdäkseni pienten kaupunkien ja ympäröivän maaseudun liikenteessä ostoliikenteeseen siirtyminen voisi tuoda ehkäpä eniten positiivisia vaikutuksia. Monin paikoin liikenneluvin ajettavan liikenteen osuus on kutistunut erittäin pieneksi. Sen sijaan ajossa on kuntien ostoliikennettä koululaislinjoilla, läänin ostoliikennettä, tilausajona ajettavia koulukyytejä sekä erilaista palveluliikennettä. Liikenteessä on suuri määrä kalustoa, joka on usein tehottomassa käytössä. Yhteiskunnalle liikenteestä aiheutuvat kustannukset ovat monen mutkan takana. Lääni maksaa, kunta maksaa, ostoliikenne- ja linjalupavuoroille maksetaan lipputukia.

Oikea lähtökohta olisi ottaa koulukyytiaikaan tarvittava minimikalusto lähtökohdaksi. Nykyisten kuljetusrajojen lisäksi pitäisi ottaa huomioon alle 5 km:n koulukyytirajan alittavat oppilaat, joille pitäisi tarjota mahdollisuus edulliseen hintaan osallistua koulukyyteihin. Samoin lukiolaisten ja ammattikoululaisten kyytitarpeita pitäisi ottaa enemmän huomioon, koska koululaiskuljetuksia laajentamalla ne voitaisiin täyttää kohtuullisen alhaisin kustannuksin.

Paikallinen liikenne pitäisi suunnitella paikalliseen tarpeeseen. Tämän edellytyksenä on koko kaupunkiseudun kaikkien yhteiskunnan kuljetustarpeitten selvittäminen ja niiden toteuttaminen joustavimmalla ja tehokkaimmalla tavalla joukkoliikenneautoilla tai takseilla. Suurimmat hyödyt jäävät saavuttamatta, mikäli suunnittelu tehdään liian korkealla tasolla eikä paikallisiin tarpeisiin pystytä vastaamaan. 

Kilpailutus pitää toteuttaa pieninä paketteina aidon kilpailun aikaansaamiseksi. Eri puolilla maata on paljon erikokoisilla autoilla liikennöiviä tilausajoyrityksiä linjaliikennettä harjoittavien lisäksi. Myös taksit sopivat moneen ajoon. Pieni yritys on usein kiinnostunut ostoliikenteen tuomasta säännöllisestä tulosta. Valmiutta tarjota kovin montaa tai kovin isoa kohdetta ei silti välttämättä ole. Parempi on ostaa auton tai parin liikenne kerrallaan sen sijaan, että ajot kilpailutettaisiin linjoittain.

Pikkubussilla tai taksilla voisi vaikkapa ajaa varhain aamulla hiljaista, mutta tarpeellista paikallisreittiä, 7:30-9:00 jonkin ala-asteen koulukyytejä, aamupäivästä ateriakuljetuksia vanhuksille, alkuiltapäivästä ala-asteen koulukyytejä, 16:00 päivän viimeinen vakiovuoro läheiseen pikkukylään, jotta neljään asti koulussa olleet keskiasteen oppilaat pääsevät kotiin ja iltakuudesta kymmeneen kaupungin paikallisliikenteen hiljaista linjaa. Viikonloppuna sama auto voisi ajaa paikallisliikennettä.  Isojen autojen tehtäväksi jäisi ajaa silloin, kun matkustajia on riittävästi.

Puhdas ostoliikenne lienee ainoa malli, jolla tähän päästään.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Se, että liikenneluvat eivät vastaa liikenteen käytännön toteutusta, on melko yleistä. Esimerkiksi Turku - Tampere ja Tampere - Jyväskylä -pikavuorot voivat olla eri luvassa, vaikka käytännössä matka jatkuukin samalla autolla ja vuoro aikatauluunkin on merkitty suorana. Toisaalta joissain tapauksissa luvassa suoraksi merkitty vuoro onkin todellisuudessa vaihdollinen.


Mitenkäs yleistä tommoinen kikkailu oikein on? Ja valvooko lupien noudattamista kukaan?

Noita matkustajien otto- ja jättörajoituksia on joskus perusteltu sillä, ettei samalla tiellä (matkustajan kannalta ehkä sopivampaan aikaan) kulkeva kaukoliikennevuoro söisi paikallisemmalta liikenteeltä matkustajia.

Onko todellisuudessa vain kyseessä suojakartellien rakentaminen sopivasti voiteleville liikennöitsijöille? (Pitäisiköhän tutkia, kenen rahtina mikäkin lautakuorma on kulkenut?  :Wink:  

Onpa todella "itsekannattavaa" liikennettä! Ei ole kovin rehellistä yritystoimintaa, jos luvilla on merkitystä vain silloin, kun firmaa itseään sattuu huvittamaan.

Piiloutuvatko Linja-autoliitto ja lupaviranomaiset pensaaseen ja leikkivät tietämätöntä? Vuosikymmeniä jatkunut lupajärjestelmän puoltaminen joutuu outoon valoon, jos Miskan väite pitää paikkansa.

----------


## tkp

> Piiloutuvatko Linja-autoliitto ja lupaviranomaiset pensaaseen ja leikkivät tietämätöntä? Vuosikymmeniä jatkunut lupajärjestelmän puoltaminen joutuu outoon valoon, jos Miskan väite pitää paikkansa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Miska
> 
> Esimerkiksi Turku - Tampere ja Tampere - Jyväskylä -pikavuorot voivat olla eri luvassa, vaikka käytännössä matka jatkuukin samalla autolla ja vuoro aikatauluunkin on merkitty suorana. Toisaalta joissain tapauksissa luvassa suoraksi merkitty vuoro onkin todellisuudessa vaihdollinen.


Mikähän tuossa Miskan väitteessä on sellaista minkä takia pitäisi piiloutua pensaaseen? Jos Turusta Jyväskylään ajettava vuoro ajetaan samalla autolla päästä päähän, vaikkain eri luvalla, niin eikö se ole vain hyvää palvelua? Vai pitäisikö Tampereella käskeä purkulaiturissa kaikki ulos autosta ja sanoa jatkaville matkustajille että kävelkää tuohon 10 metrin päähän laituriin kuusi että jatketaan sieltä eri luvalla? ja Mutuna sanoisin että liikennelupa itsessään ei vaadi että koko matka pitäisi ajaa samalla autolla. Viisaammat saa toki korjata jos olen väärässä.

----------


## Jussi

> Mikähän tuossa Miskan väitteessä on sellaista minkä takia pitäisi piiloutua pensaaseen? Jos Turusta Jyväskylään ajettava vuoro ajetaan samalla autolla päästä päähän, vaikkain eri luvalla, niin eikö se ole vain hyvää palvelua? Vai pitäisikö Tampereella käskeä purkulaiturissa kaikki ulos autosta ja sanoa jatkaville matkustajille että kävelkää tuohon 10 metrin päähän laituriin kuusi että jatketaan sieltä eri luvalla? ja Mutuna sanoisin että liikennelupa itsessään ei vaadi että koko matka pitäisi ajaa samalla autolla. Viisaammat saa toki korjata jos olen väärässä.


Ja toki täytyy myös muistaa, että yksikään matkustaja ei matkusta liikenneluvalla, vaan linja-autolla. Matkustajan kannalta on siis ihan sama vaikka joka pysäkkivälille olisi oma lupansa.

----------


## LateZ

Jollain tapaa ongelmallisinta on se, että sinänsä kannattavia pitkiä linjoja jaetaan usealle luvalle tukien toivossa. Sittenpä linjan latvat voidaan ilmoittaa kannattamattomiksi. Jos joku ne intoutuu ostamaan, ainoastaan entinen liikennöitsijä voi tarjota ne mielekkäästi ja sopuhintaan. Eräissä tapauksissa uusi liikennöitsijä on voittanut noita latvoja edullisella tarjouksella, muttei ole ollut kiinnostunut mistään yhteistyöstä vanhan liikennöitsijän kanssa. Tuloksena on se, että yhteys on säilynyt periaatteessa, mutta mitään sopimusta suorista lipuista ei ole ollut. Myöhästymistapauksissa ei aina ole odotettu eikä yhteys ole selvinnyt oikein mistään tietolähteestä. Välillä tämä toki on järkevää. Jos vaikkapa kaukovuoro jatkaa sivun paikallisliikenteessä, on ihan hyvä mahdollistaa paikallisliikenteen kehittäminen ja muuttaminen sillä, että suora vuoro on vain lisäpalvelu eikä yritys ole sidottu siihen.

Toinen ostoliikennevedätyksen muoto on ilmoittaa meno- tai paluuvuoro kannattamattomaksi. Jos se sattuu olemaan jossain määrin käytetty vuoro, useimmiten sen kilpailutetaan. Yllättäen liikennöitsijä, jolla on sopiva paluusivu luvilla, voittaa lähes aina.

Tällainen kikkailu on ollut arkipäiväistä ja varsin läpinäkyvää. Silti Lääninhallitukset eivät ole yleensä tehneet mitään sen estämiseksi. Mikään laki ei pakota ostamaan vanhaa vuoroa sennäköisenä kuin se on ennen ollut ja sopivilla aikataulumuutoksilla ja ostoilla kilpailukohde olisi saatu sellaiseksi, että kaikilla tarjoajilla olisi samat lähtökohdat ja aitoa kilpailua syntyisi.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Ongelmana on toisaalta juuri tuo kikkailu tukien toivossa, toisaalta muu pätkälupien yhdistelyn aiheuttama kilpailun vääristäminen. Luvanvaraisessa toiminnassa pitäisi toimia avoimesti. Sitä paitsi matkustaja maksaa niitä tukirahojakin veroissaan.

Kun ne pätkäluvat ovat jollakin liikennöitsijällä, niin toinen liikennöitsijä ei välttämättä saakaan anomaansa lupaa, vaikka ilmoittaisi rehellisesti ajavansa koko pitkän linjan yhtä mittaa. Tuolle rehelliselle liikennöitsijälle saatetaan iskeä joillekin osuuksille rajoituksia matkustajien ottamiseen ja jättämiseen. Tai lupaa ei ehkä myönnetä lainkaan.

Liikennelupa ei ole mikään myönnytys, että aja jos huvittaa ja miten huvittaa. Suomessa linjalupiin on liittynyt myös velvoite ajaa luvan mukaiset vuorot. Muutenhan matkustaja ei voisi enää luottaa muuhun kuin omaan yksityisautoonsa.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ongelmana on toisaalta juuri tuo kikkailu tukien toivossa, toisaalta muu pätkälupien yhdistelyn aiheuttama kilpailun vääristäminen. Luvanvaraisessa toiminnassa pitäisi toimia avoimesti. Sitä paitsi matkustaja maksaa niitä tukirahojakin veroissaan.


Ei luvilla kilkkailla tukien toivossa. Kun jokin osa linjaa ei vain enää kannata, sitä yleensä tarjotaan ostettavaksi eli tuettavaksi liikenteeksi. Jos sitä ei osteta, se supistetaan. Supistamisanomuksen/ostettavaksi liikenteeksi tarjoamisen yhteydessä lupaviranomaiselle on toimitettava matkustusprofiilia ynnä kannattavuuslaskentaa. Mikäli nämä osoittavat liikenteen kannattavaksi, ei sitä osteta. Eikä liikennöitsijä edes välttämättä saa lupaa supistaa kyseistä liikennettä (esimerkiksi M-P 15.15 Tampere-Kauhajoki oli Veolialla tarkoitus supistaa Mouhijärvelle, Laviaan asti joutuvat  toistaiseksi ajamaan). 




> Kun ne pätkäluvat ovat jollakin liikennöitsijällä, niin toinen liikennöitsijä ei välttämättä saakaan anomaansa lupaa, vaikka ilmoittaisi rehellisesti ajavansa koko pitkän linjan yhtä mittaa. Tuolle rehelliselle liikennöitsijälle saatetaan iskeä joillekin osuuksille rajoituksia matkustajien ottamiseen ja jättämiseen. Tai lupaa ei ehkä myönnetä lainkaan.


Matkustajien otto- ja jättörajoitukset ovat lakanneet olemasta 1.1.2009 alkaen. 
Mikä tekee liikennöitsijästä epärehellisen jos liikennöitsijä rakentaa hallitsemistaan liikenneluvista matkustajia parhaiten palvelevia kokonaisuuksia? Jos liikennöitsijällä on lupa arkiliikenteeseen Tampereen ja jonkin lähikunnan keskustan kanssa sekä koulupäivälupa tästä kunnasta kunnan haja-asutusalueelle, niin on kai järkevää, että näistä luvista syntyy yksi vuoro, jossa Tampereelta pääsee arkisin tähän kunnan keskustaan ja kunnan koulupäivinä myös suoraan sinne haja-asutusalueelle? Vai pitäisikö nämä täysin yhdistettävät ajot ajaa kahdella autolla ja hyppyyttää asiakkaita toiseen autoon tässä naapurikunnassa? 
Suurin osa luvista lienee kokonaisia linjoja, mutta erinäisten liikenteen tarpeiden muuttumisen myötä on syntynyt sälälupia. Ei tähän liity mitään sen erityisempää. Suurimmalla osalla liikennöitsijöitä liikenneluvat lienevät enemmän tai vähemmän samanlaisessa tilassa. Viranomaisethan kuppaavat kaikista lupakäsittelyistä  3-numeroisen luvun rahaa, joten lupia ei ilman tarkoitusta muuteta. 




> Liikennelupa ei ole mikään myönnytys, että aja jos huvittaa ja miten huvittaa. Suomessa linjalupiin on liittynyt myös velvoite ajaa luvan mukaiset vuorot. Muutenhan matkustaja ei voisi enää luottaa muuhun kuin omaan yksityisautoonsa.


Näinhän se on ollutkin. Luvassa on liikennevelvoite, joka liikennöitsijän tulee toteuttaa. Se, onko lupa kokonaisuudessaan yksi, yhtenäisenä ajettava linja/koostuuko linja yhdestä ainoasta luvasta vai onko se monen eri luvan muodostama kokonaisuus on taas täysin liikennöitsijän (loppukädessä käyttäjien eli asiakkaiden) päätettävissä. Yleisimmin tämän määrittää se, mikä on matkustajien tarve.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Matkustajien otto- ja jättörajoitukset ovat lakanneet olemasta 1.1.2009 alkaen.


Täälläpäin tämä on näkynyt siinä, että Salmelan aikataulussa ei enää näy otto/jättö-rajoituksia Oulu - Ii -välillä. Toivottavasti iiläiset ovat huomanneet, että nopeaa moottoritiekyytiä on tarjolla aiempaa enemmän.

----------


## Compact

> Liikennelupa ei ole mikään myönnytys, että aja jos huvittaa ja miten huvittaa. Suomessa linjalupiin on liittynyt myös velvoite ajaa luvan mukaiset vuorot. Muutenhan matkustaja ei voisi enää luottaa muuhun kuin omaan yksityisautoonsa.


Olenpa itse joutunut joskus tilanteeseen, että Mäkelän Liikenteen (Mänttä-Vilppula -reitillä) on linjaluvan mukainen linja-autovuoro ollut tyystin peruttu eikä mitään korviketta ollut ja ainoa ratkaisu oli sitten ottaa paniikissa pirssi omaan piikkiin, että ehdin päivän viimeiseen jatkoyhteykseen junalle. Ja myös kokemuksena eräällä toisella kerralla Mäkelän Liikenteen vastaavista linjalupavuoroista oli, että linja-auton sijasta paikalle tulikin taksi, joka vei Lalli-hinnalla määränpäähän. Olipahan tuuria, että hoksasimme matkaryhmässämme silloin, että taksin ilmestyminen pysäkin tuntumaan tarkoittaa samaa kuin Mäkelän bussi! Suhari oli ohjeistettu vain, että aja reitti läpi, ei sieltä ketään kuitenkaan tule. 

Mäkelä oli hakenut ko. linjaluvalleen päättymistä, ja alun perin liikenneneuvoksen mielessä jo pelkkä "ajatus" lakkauttamisesta kai antoi oikeuden jättää luvan vielä voimassaollessa reissunpäällä olleet matkustajat nallina kalliolle. 

Todennäköisesti näitä vastaavia tapauksia ajamattomista linja-autovuoroista on ollut ja on edelleenkin ympäri Suomea sekä myös, että vuoroja on ajettu ja ajetaan takseilla enemmän tai vähemmän onnistuneesti. Linja-autolla matkustaminen on suuri seikkailu ja erikoisemmille reiteille kannattaa ottaa mukaan "rauhoittavia". Nykyään on onneksi kännykät ja "eniro, kuinka voin auttaa", joka kertoo korviketaksiaseman numeron.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Ei luvilla kilkkailla tukien toivossa. Kun jokin osa linjaa ei vain enää kannata, sitä yleensä tarjotaan ostettavaksi eli tuettavaksi liikenteeksi. Jos sitä ei osteta, se supistetaan.


Entäs jos jonkun toisen mielestä koko linja kannattaa? Hän ei kuitenkaan saa lupaa, kun "kikkailija" pitää hallussaan sekä luvan että loppupätkän tukiliikenteen.

Järjestelmään sisältyy sellainen perusvirhe, että menee puurot ja vellit sekaisin. Tuetun linjaosan matkustajat eivät matkusta pelkästään tuettua pätkää, vaan monesti jatkavat myös "kannattavalla" osalla. Kannattavuus perustuukin siis osittain noihin "tuettuihin" matkustajiin. Vaikka tuki maksetaankin "kannattamattomasta" matkaosuudesta, niin ilman sitä jäisi osa matkustajista pois myös "kannattavalta" osuudelta.

Rehellistä ja avointa olisi järjestelmä, jossa koko linja on ostoliikennettä.




> Matkustajien otto- ja jättörajoitukset ovat lakanneet olemasta 1.1.2009 alkaen.


Tämä on hyvä uutinen, mutta koskeeko myös ulkomaille jatkuvia linjoja? Siitähän tämä ihmettely äskettäin lähti.




> Mikä tekee liikennöitsijästä epärehellisen jos liikennöitsijä rakentaa hallitsemistaan liikenneluvista matkustajia parhaiten palvelevia kokonaisuuksia?.


Ei matkustajia tietenkään pidä hyppyytellä ulos ja sisään kunnan, läänin eikä valtakunnankaan rajalla. Epärehellistä touhua on se, jos liikennöitsijä saa kuljettaa myös paikallismatkustajia kahdesta luvasta kikkailemallaan yhdistelmälinjalla (kotimaan linja rajalle jatkuu nimellisesti toisena linjana rajan yli), mutta toinen ei saisi kuljettaa valtakunnan sisäisiä matkustajia koko matkan kattavalla luvalla. Sellaistahan epäiltiin. Oliko tuo epäilys oikea vai väärä? 




> Se, onko lupa kokonaisuudessaan yksi, yhtenäisenä ajettava linja/koostuuko linja yhdestä ainoasta luvasta vai onko se monen eri luvan muodostama kokonaisuus on taas täysin liikennöitsijän (loppukädessä käyttäjien eli asiakkaiden) päätettävissä. Yleisimmin tämän määrittää se, mikä on matkustajien tarve.


Kenen tarve määrittää silloin, kun kaikki kyseeseen tulevat luvat eivät olekaan samalla liikennöitsijällä? Jos lupia kerran voi yhdistellä tai katkoa mielin määrin, niin voiko niitä yhdistellä myös liikennöitsijöiden kesken ihan miten sattuu? Kumpi saa päättää, jos "kilpailevat" liikennöitsijät ovat eri mieltä? Matkustajalta tuskin kysytään.

----------

